# Sick puppy



## NogDog (May 1, 2009)

Hope y'all don't mind me moving this to its own thread instead of the "thump" thread, but I figured it would be easier on me. Anyway, I thought I'd use this thread to keep those of my friends here -- and Noggin's friends -- posted.

We just got back from the vet, where after prodding and probing, taking blood samples and xrays, all she could come up with were more symptoms in addition to his lack of appetite: fluid accumulating in his torso and rear ankles and alarmingly low protein levels in his blood (likely the cause of the fluid buildups). Next step is to visit a specialist, hopefully tomorrow or Friday, where they can do ultrasounds and perhaps other tests to get a better picture of what's going on. (The fluid buildup was hiding many of the internal organs from the xrays.)

I'm not posting this here for an outpouring of support (though I suspect I'll get it whether I want it or not), but just to keep our friends here up to date on Noggin's status.


----------



## loonlover (Jul 4, 2009)

Thanks for the update and, yes, you will get an outpouring of support from your friends and fellow animal lovers.  Hope the specialists can determine what is going on with Noggin and provide treatment.  As you have stated previously it is hard to deal with a pet's illness since they can't tell you what they are feeling. 

Good luck with the next tests Noggin undergoes.


----------



## drenee (Nov 11, 2008)

I'm glad you moved it.  It will make it easier for those of us who want to keep up.
Thank you.
deb


----------



## Jane917 (Dec 29, 2009)

Please accept my outpouring of support.


----------



## julieannfelicity (Jun 28, 2010)

Poor pup, I hope things go better for him tomorrow 

There's nothing worse than having a sick fur-baby.


----------



## leslieray (Mar 16, 2010)

I'm so sorry to hear that Noggins is still not 100%.  

Keep us posted on his progress and yours. We care about you too!


----------



## Steven L. Hawk (Jul 10, 2010)

Sorry to hear of your sick family member.  When either of my dogs are sick, the rest of the Hawk clan feels it too.  Hope all goes well.


----------



## sheltiemom (Dec 28, 2008)

Give him a hug for me.  He is being a brave dog to go through all these tests.   Try not to worry too much!


----------



## Margaret (Jan 1, 2010)

Hopefully you are on the road to figuring out what is causing him problems.  Hope he feels better soon.


----------



## Addie (Jun 10, 2009)

I hope you're able to find out what is wrong with him soon and that it's nothing serious!


----------



## Annalog (Dec 28, 2008)

Health wishes for the Nogginator.


----------



## Linjeakel (Mar 17, 2010)

Sorry to hear this - I hope Noggin feels better soon.


----------



## ◄ Jess ► (Apr 21, 2010)

Aww, poor puppy. My dog (11 years old, so not quite a puppy anymore!) recently started limping and then stopped using one of her legs. The vet thinks she tore a muscle but because she's so old, they're not sure what they can do for her. Some expert vet is going to look at her x-rays tomorrow and let us know what he recommends. At least we know what's wrong though. It's always hard when you have no idea why they're sick.


----------



## Andra (Nov 19, 2008)

Please give my best wishes to Noggin for a speedy recovery.


----------



## ReeseReed (Dec 5, 2009)

Oh I'm so sorry!  Our puppy contracted parvo two weeks ago and we almost lost her.  So scary!  She's back home now, though, and doing great.  I hope you get a good report soon.


----------



## Scheherazade (Apr 11, 2009)

Awww... Noggin is my favorite dog that I never met.  I hope he's okay, you'll have to let us know what the specialist says.


----------



## Susan in VA (Apr 3, 2009)

Scheherazade said:


> Awww... Noggin is my favorite dog that I never met.


Yep. 

Big snugglehugs and ear scratches for Noggin. Hope he feels better soon, and that they can figure out what the problem is.

(Hugs to you too... I know you must be worried.)


----------



## NogDog (May 1, 2009)

Thanks, all. Being that Noggin is about 12 years old now, my inclination is to dwell on the worst case possibilities, so I'm really hoping to find out what the problem is in order to know how much I really should be worrying. Right now he's sleeping on his bed and "chasing rabbits" (legs churning as if he's running after something). The poor guy was absolutely worn out after we got home from the vet and has done very little except to go outside for a few minutes once, and I got him to eat about half a cup of food from my hands while sitting with him on the kitchen floor. (I'm not sure if that should be a poignant image in your minds or a silly one.  )

*sigh* (again) Guess I'll try and get a little work done now until I get tired enough to go "chase rabbits."


----------



## traceya (Apr 26, 2010)

I totally empathise with what you're going through and will be praying that you find speedy answers and a speedy recovery.... our pets are so important, I don't think non-animal people really understand.

Anyway will be keeping up to find out more news.

Trace


----------



## LCEvans (Mar 29, 2009)

So sorry about Noggin. I hope he feels better soon.

Linda


----------



## dpinmd (Dec 30, 2009)

Oh, poor Noggin!  I hope they can figure out what's going on SOON, and that it's something easily treatable.  From your avatar pic, it looks like he must be at least part Australian Cattle Dog -- is he?  I do ACD rescue -- they are tough dogs, so I have high hopes for Noggin to beat this, whatever it is!!


----------



## corkyb (Apr 25, 2009)

NogDog said:


> Thanks, all. Being that Noggin is about 12 years old now, my inclination is to dwell on the worst case possibilities, so I'm really hoping to find out what the problem is in order to know how much I really should be worrying. Right now he's sleeping on his bed and "chasing rabbits" (legs churning as if he's running after something). The poor guy was absolutely worn out after we got home from the vet and has done very little except to go outside for a few minutes once, and I got him to eat about half a cup of food from my hands while sitting with him on the kitchen floor. (I'm not sure if that should be a poignant image in your minds or a silly one.  )
> 
> Not funny at all. I fed Corky that way on and off for two years when he had chronic kidney failure from Lyme disease. Including baby food. That's all he would eat in the end. I also gave him IV fluids every other day for that time period. He used to sit there and let me puncture his shoulder with a gigantic needle and he would sit still as a statue the entire time I was pumping liquid under his skin. That's kind of a painful memory for me. Lyme eventually took his life, but he was 14 and had a good one. He was my heart though and a piece of me went with him. I am praying for noggin to recover from whatever is bothering him and be gulping down his food and jumping around in no time.


----------



## Leslie (Apr 7, 2008)

Sending healing energy to Noggin--I hope you get some good news today!

L


----------



## Sienna_98 (Jan 26, 2009)

Positive vibes from me and my fur-family too.  I hope you get some answers soon.  It's very frustrating to know that something is wrong, but not know what's causing it or how to fix it!


----------



## luvmy4brats (Nov 9, 2008)

Give him a belly rub from me and the BRATs.  And here's a (((hug))) for you.


----------



## cegrundler (Aug 16, 2010)

I'm new to these forums, but the caption of this thread made me stop in my tracks. I have a house full of fur, both canine and feline, and my Moxie, a pit mix, is up there around the same age as Noggin.  I know only too well how it is with those tests. My heart goes out to you both, and I hope the upcoming ones give you a direction towards him getting better soon.


----------



## drenee (Nov 11, 2008)

Hope Noggin is doing better this morning.  
deb


----------



## B-Kay 1325 (Dec 29, 2008)

Here's hoping that Noggin and you get good news today!!  {{Hugs}} to you and a belly rub for Noggin.


----------



## NogDog (May 1, 2009)

dpinmd said:


> Oh, poor Noggin! I hope they can figure out what's going on SOON, and that it's something easily treatable. From your avatar pic, it looks like he must be at least part Australian Cattle Dog -- is he? I do ACD rescue -- they are tough dogs, so I have high hopes for Noggin to beat this, whatever it is!!


Yes, Noggin is an ACD mix. The other half is unknown by the shelter where I adopted him -- perhaps not known by anyone. Many people seem to like to guess that it's Pit Bull (or Pit Bull mixed with something else). He's about 55 pounds, so it definitely appears that the other half was something larger than an ACD.  When I was checking out dogs at the animal orphanage and had rejected my first two picks due to personality disorders, the young lady showing me around said something like, "Well, there's always Noggin here. He's a real sweetheart. I don't know why he hasn't found a home yet, other than that he is kind of funny looking." At that moment I knew we were a perfect match. Plus, he was the only one who wasn't either barking like crazy at us or cowering in the back of his kennel, but instead standing up with his paws on the door and silently giving me a "what's up, dude" look.


----------



## Alle Meine Entchen (Dec 6, 2009)

I hope Noggin is doing better.  DH loves the ACD breed.  He had one (Maxx) who was a smart loving dog.  He loved DH so much that I personally saw him break thru 2 wooden fences just to hang out while DH was doing work around the house.  My in laws were not so thrilled w/ that (even though DH always fixed the holes).  From my experiences w/ other ACDs, they are wonderful dogs that have a lot of love.  The only 2 problems I had w/ Maxx was his smell (even after a bath he smelled like poo and wet dog) and his inablity to accept the fact that the game of fetch was really, honestly over.


----------



## Raffeer (Nov 19, 2008)

Sending good thoughts to Noggin. 
Going through similar stuff with Ghengis, our 11 year old. So very frustrating not to be able to help. Lets of belly rubs seem to make him happy.


----------



## Tip10 (Apr 16, 2009)

NogDog said:


> ... instead standing up with his paws on the door and silently giving me a "what's up, dude" look.


And WE actually think WE pick our dogs!!! 
Cody's (my avatar) tail is all curled up like a pigs -- his wag is to curl and uncurl it -- always been that way -- when we went to pick him out he and his litter mates were all wandering around a pen and there was this one tail sticking straight up, high up above all the rest in this muddle of a dozen pups, with a white tip on it like a flag -- yep Cody's -- only time his tail has ever been straight. Go figure.

Hang tough Nog and Nog -- Sending along healin' energy for one and coping energy for the other!!


----------



## prairiesky (Aug 11, 2009)

I am sending you both a hug.  I try to console myself with the belief that the dog (or cat or whatever) is not worrying and anxious about it's health.  I do enough of that for both of us.  I have been amazed at how animals live in the now.  So, I hope Noggin will feel better soon.


----------



## geoffthomas (Feb 27, 2009)

My best wishes for Noggin's quick recovery.
And for a lessening of your stress level.

Just sayin.....


----------



## sem (Oct 27, 2008)

Wish there was something I could do. Hope that you have good news soon. Hang in there and come here for a little dose of support anytime - you've earned it!


----------



## corkyb (Apr 25, 2009)

Hmmm, worried about Noggin and NogDog.  We haven't heard anything today.


----------



## NogDog (May 1, 2009)

corkyb said:


> Hmmm, worried about Noggin and NogDog. We haven't heard anything today.


Nothing much to report. Noggin is still not eating except for a little bit here, a little bit there. I'm not eating a whole lot more. Tomorrow AM we head up to a veterinary imaging specialist to get some ultrasounds done. (The fluids accumulating in his body were hiding most of the organs from view by the X-rays at my local animal hospital.) After that, I don't know how soon we'll know what the problem is -- assuming they find something -- and then figure out what the next step is.

One bit of sort of good news: it's the middle of August, plus Noggin is short-haired, so getting shaved should hopefully not be too big an issue.


----------



## Scheherazade (Apr 11, 2009)

I hope we get to hear good news tomorrow.


----------



## corkyb (Apr 25, 2009)

Me too.  I thought he was seeing the specialist today; that's why I was so worried not to see you here.  Good luck tomorrow.


----------



## sem (Oct 27, 2008)

Will be thinking about you and Noggin tomorrow - hope that whatever the problem is, it is found and easily fixed. Take care of yourself so you can take care of you friend.


----------



## NogDog (May 1, 2009)

I just got the big galoot to eat a couple bites of food. Now, ironically enough, it's water only for him until after the examination tomorrow.


----------



## Susan in VA (Apr 3, 2009)

Keeping paws crossed that everything goes well and they find something easily fixable.


----------



## Addie (Jun 10, 2009)

Keeping you and Noggin in my thoughts. I'll be looking for good news tomorrow!


----------



## sjc (Oct 29, 2008)

XOXOXOXOXOXOXOXOXOXOXOXOX
FINGERS, TOES, AND PAWS ARE CROSSED.

AND OF COURSE:  PRAYERS.

My heart goes out to BOTH of you.  It is not easy.  I wish you all the best.


----------



## luvmy4brats (Nov 9, 2008)

Thinking of you and Noggin.


----------



## CCrooks (Apr 15, 2010)

Best wishes for Noggin. My Labrador had to have an ultrasound a few months ago (heavy blood in urine due to "possible tumor" but lab tests turned up nothing... it turned out to be "unknown origin" and just got better on its own the way things can sometimes). A relatively easy procedure. Spendy but pain-free for dog. They even gave her a sedative. I could've used one. I was a wreck. Good luck.

Christina


----------



## Margaret (Jan 1, 2010)

Sending good thoughts for both you and Noggin your way.


----------



## Sienna_98 (Jan 26, 2009)

Good luck today with the ultrasound.  I just did that with one of my dogs last week and the vet was kind enough to let me watch while he did it.  So, I got to see her bladder, kidneys, liver, spleen and even heart on the ultrasound.  It was very interesting and reassuring to see it myself.  Bell is a small short-haired dog and they warned me that they would have to shave quite a bit to have access to the kidneys, but it wasn't bad at all (I don't even have to put sunscreen on her, which I thought I might).

Here's hoping you get some concrete information today!


----------



## Betsy the Quilter (Oct 27, 2008)

Given Noggin a good ear scratch for me--thinking of you both!

Betsy


----------



## crebel (Jan 15, 2009)

Thinking of you both this morning.  Hugs.


----------



## Andra (Nov 19, 2008)

Sending prayers and hugs to you and Noggin today.  I hope you are going to get some good news.


----------



## traceya (Apr 26, 2010)

Praying for good news for you and Noggin


----------



## dpinmd (Dec 30, 2009)

You two are in my thoughts this morning....


----------



## drenee (Nov 11, 2008)

Hoping today is not too stressful for both of you.
deb


----------



## P.A. Woodburn (May 22, 2010)

Really sorry to hear about Noggin's problems. The ultra sound won't be bad. I've had them myself. All the best.

Ann


----------



## luvmy4brats (Nov 9, 2008)

Thinking good thoughts for you and Noggin this morning.


----------



## NogDog (May 1, 2009)

Did the ultrasound, got referred over to the internal medicine specialist, and after his examination we left Noggin there for further tests (#1, #2, and lymph nodes) to narrow down possible causes, and then he'll probably have an endoscope of his intestines (requires anesthesia). Most likely source of the problems is an inflammatory disease of the intestines, but they want to determine the type/cause of that inflammation, along with the other tests to rule out problems with kidneys, lymphatic system etc.

Hopefully I'll have him back home this evening, but I'm not sure if I'll have a definite diagnosis then or if we'll have to wait for biopsies and such.

Thanks for your support.


----------



## Monique (Jul 31, 2010)

Just wanted to add that my thoughts and heart are with you both. I know what an awful feeling it is not knowing. And, having to leave them there and not being to see and touch them is hard.

Hang in there!


----------



## Pawz4me (Feb 14, 2009)

I hope Noggin gets an easily fixable diagnosis.  And soon.  Waiting is so hard on us humans.


----------



## NogDog (May 1, 2009)

Doctor called to say the ancillary tests have ruled out some of the other possibilities, so he will be performing an endoscopy later this afternoon to view the situation in Noggin's intestines from the inside, and possibly take some tissue samples for biopsying.

Noggin was a real trooper while I was there; whereas I'm suffering from heartburn and lack of sleep. I must not be doing too badly, though, as the spell-checker says I spelled "ancillary" and "endoscopy" correctly.


----------



## telracs (Jul 12, 2009)

get some rest.  you can't take good care of noggin if you don't take care of yourself.


----------



## Annalog (Dec 28, 2008)

Take care and hoping for the best results. Hugs for you and Noggin with ear rubs for Noggin.


----------



## Sienna_98 (Jan 26, 2009)

Sending positive vibes to you both!


----------



## cegrundler (Aug 16, 2010)

It tears my heart out when I have to leave any of my kids at the vet for tests, (and I've been through that too many times) meanwhile they're getting lavished with gentle attention, hugs and love by the staff. I'm praying for you both and for today to turn up a simple solution for Noggin.


----------



## NogDog (May 1, 2009)

Annalog said:


> Take care and hoping for the best results. Hugs for you and Noggin with ear rubs for Noggin.


No ear rubs for me?


----------



## Ann in Arlington (Oct 27, 2008)

See. . . .I was going to suggest that maybe you might like ear rubs. . . . .are you Ferengi, by any chance?


----------



## telracs (Jul 12, 2009)

Ann in Arlington said:


> See. . . .I was going to suggest that maybe you might like ear rubs. . . . .are you Ferengi, by any chance?


I don't know, does he follow the Profits?


----------



## Scheherazade (Apr 11, 2009)

I wish I knew if that was a hopeful diagnosis or not.  At least it's not pancreatitis or something though.  I'm glad they seem to be getting to the bottom of things.


----------



## crebel (Jan 15, 2009)

I got great news from my vet today and I hope you do too NogDog.


----------



## NogDog (May 1, 2009)

Scheherazade said:


> I wish I knew if that was a hopeful diagnosis or not. At least it's not pancreatitis or something though. I'm glad they seem to be getting to the bottom of things.


Assuming it is an inflammation due to some sort of microbe or such, it is treatable via medication and steroids, the latter to help get the blood protein levels back up until the inflammation is controlled. The worst case still to be eliminated is if it's cancerous instead of infectious...so knock on wood and all that.


----------



## Susan in VA (Apr 3, 2009)

Then let's hope for a microbe.  Didn't you say that a day or so before all this started he had eaten some unidentified object from the back yard?  Maybe there was something microbe-like in that.


----------



## Annalog (Dec 28, 2008)

Annalog said:


> Take care and hoping for the best results. Hugs for you and Noggin with ear rubs for Noggin.





NogDog said:


> No ear rubs for me?


You can have ear rubs if you want them. 



Susan in VA said:


> Then let's hope for a microbe. Didn't you say that a day or so before all this started he had eaten some unidentified object from the back yard? Maybe there was something microbe-like in that.


Hoping for treatable, identifiable microbe from unidentified object.


----------



## NogDog (May 1, 2009)

Just spoke with the specialist (I believe that's Latin for "doctor who charges more"). All signs currently point toward inflammatory intestine disease (or syndrome, or something like that): basically an incorrect immune system response in his G.I. tract. Treatment to begin immediately is steroids (to get proteins back into his bloodstream) and a hypoallergenic diet to address the inflammation. While the doc is pretty sure this is all of the problem, I will have to wait until Wednesday for biopsy results, just in case there is any malignancy involved.

Anyway, he's awake, and I'll be picking him up in a little over an hour.

Thanks to all our KB friends for the moral support.


----------



## Margaret (Jan 1, 2010)

Glad to hear that relief should be in sight.  Ear rubs for you both!


----------



## loonlover (Jul 4, 2009)

Glad to hear the news.  Hope the diet and the steroids do the trick.


----------



## sheltiemom (Dec 28, 2008)

I bet that is one little guy who will be glad to be home tonight!  Hope his medicine kicks in and he gets back to normal.   Belly rubs for you both.


----------



## Pawz4me (Feb 14, 2009)

One of my cats has inflammatory bowel disease, diagnosed after what I thought was a run-of-the-mill intestinal upset landed her in the vet hospital for almost a week.  Just as the vet said, the trick is finding a food that doesn't irritate things and steroids when needed.  It's been over two years since my cat was diagnosed, and she's been doing fine.  I hope the same for Noggin.


----------



## cegrundler (Aug 16, 2010)

I'm glad to hear there may be a solution in sight. Thank you for keeping us all updated... I've been thinking about your poor Noggin all night. I'm sure he knows how much you love him, but let him know he's got a fan club!


----------



## Linjeakel (Mar 17, 2010)

Poor old Noggin, I bet he'll be as glad to get home as you will be to have him there. Here's hoping the treatment proves effective. No more eating mysterious objects from the yard! (I mean Noggin, not you ..... although it's probably sound advice either way!)


----------



## NogDog (May 1, 2009)

We're home now. I managed to get Noggin to take each of his pills -- the steroid pill no problem, the Prilosec he kept dropping on the floor until I sneaked it in with a small handful of his new hypoallergenic food. Now he's lying on his bed right next to me, worn out but calm. I'm going to make sure the pills stay down for awhile before giving him his first bowl of the new food, which hopefully he'll eat.

We both thank all of you for the support, good vibes, prayers, and ear rubs (ahhhh....).


----------



## Addie (Jun 10, 2009)

Glad to hear the news! Hoping Noggin feels better soon and you both get some well-needed rest.


----------



## luvmy4brats (Nov 9, 2008)

So good to hear that he's home. Curl up together on the couch and get some rest. 

Positive thoughts continuing your way.


----------



## Jane917 (Dec 29, 2009)

Glad to hear the good news! I once had a golden retriever who went on steroids (prednisone). It turned her into a puppy for a few days.


----------



## Susan in VA (Apr 3, 2009)

Glad they identified the problem....  now let's hope he doesn't catch on to you sneaking him pills in his food!


----------



## loonlover (Jul 4, 2009)

We've had good luck with the Greenie pill poppers for getting pills down the dogs.

Hope Noggin is doing better and you get some rest tonight.


----------



## Annalog (Dec 28, 2008)

Glad to hear that you and Noggin are home.


----------



## Scheherazade (Apr 11, 2009)

Yay, good to hear.  I'm hoping he makes a quick recovery.  They make nifty little pill pocket treats if he starts giving you too much trouble with those pills, but it sounds like he isn't as hardheaded as mine tend to be.


----------



## traceya (Apr 26, 2010)

It's great to hear that Noggin's home and you may have an easy fix - well, not easy but better than it could've been.  Hope you both get lots of rest, ear rubs or whatever makes you feel better  

Cheers,
Trace


----------



## LCEvans (Mar 29, 2009)

So glad he's home and has medicine to help him. I'll keep sending those positive vibes.

Linda


----------



## NogDog (May 1, 2009)

While it's much too early to think we're out of the woods yet, I am heartened by the fact that Noggin has eaten all of his new food each time I've given him a serving (once last night and twice today so far), plus


Spoiler



he had a semi-solid bowel movement today instead of the very loose ones he's been having


 (don't blame me if you just read that, but it's part of the "joys" of being a dog owner). In celebration of that plus just because it's a bright, sunny Saturday here and I actually got some sleep last night and this morning (went back to bed after breakfast and taking Noggin outside), some tunes from Chicago:





 






> Children play in the park, they don't know
> I'm alone in the dark, even though
> Time and time again I see your face smiling inside
> 
> ...


----------



## leslieray (Mar 16, 2010)

Relieved to hear that Noggin is home and you can now get some reassurance that he will continue to a full recovery. Positive thoughts still going out to you and Noggin!

Your music and quotes are heart wrenching. Keep loving Noggin and accept gracefully what he gives you in return. He knows you love him, no doubt about it!

Take care!


----------



## Monique (Jul 31, 2010)

So happy to hear that he's eating and well, pooping well too. I know you must be thrilled just to have him home.


----------



## drenfrow (Jan 27, 2010)

I just saw this thread and want to let you know I am sending all my good thoughts your way.  It is so hard watching our pets get older and start having these problems.  I remember sleeping on the floor with my dog the night before she went in for some tests.  It is hard to feel helpless.

I am so glad that Noggin is back home and eating.  As a child we had a dog who was a master at eating around whatever you put a pill in and then spitting the pill out.  We finally had success putting pills in Braunschweiger.  (I had to google that to get the correct spelling and found out it is a type of liverwurst.  Who knew?  I just remember it being stinky.)

I hope y'all have a good weekend.  I'm loving the Chicago.


----------



## terryr (Apr 24, 2010)

I hope your puppy is better very soon. Sending lots of healing thoughts for both of you!


----------



## NogDog (May 1, 2009)

drenfrow said:


> I just saw this thread and want to let you know I am sending all my good thoughts your way. It is so hard watching our pets get older and start having these problems. I remember sleeping on the floor with my dog the night before she went in for some tests. It is hard to feel helpless.
> 
> I am so glad that Noggin is back home and eating. As a child we had a dog who was a master at eating around whatever you put a pill in and then spitting the pill out. We finally had success putting pills in Braunschweiger. (I had to google that to get the correct spelling and found out it is a type of liverwurst. Who knew? I just remember it being stinky.)
> 
> I hope y'all have a good weekend. I'm loving the Chicago.


Thanks for the tip. Unfortunately, Noggin can only eat his hypoallergenic food: everything else is _verboten_, even in small amounts. I guess it's similar to people with coeliac disease who must avoid gluten, for many meaning absolutely no wheat or other offending grains. So far, so good with the pill with a handful of food. Fortunately I believe the Prilosec is only a temporary thing until his system settles down, while he seems perfectly happy to gulp down the more important steroid pill -- straight, no chaser.


----------



## Sienna_98 (Jan 26, 2009)

Glad to hear that both of you are feeling better.  All the testing may  have been worrisome, but I've been down the road where the vet did not do any testing and just assumed that there was an overload of bacteria and treated it accordingly.  Thank goodness it was a small dog and the messes were accordingly-sized, LOL, but for a while there I didn't think the dog was going to make it as it went on for many, many weeks until the vet finally determined it was IBS (irritable bowel syndrome) and once the little guy got the Prednisone (steroid) we were both happy campers.  He did have to have the prednisone for the rest of his life, but it was worth it.


----------



## sjc (Oct 29, 2008)

Home sweet home!!  He'll be ok; you'll see.  Pill poppers work well.  Best of luck and keep us updated.  Hugs to both of you.


----------



## geoffthomas (Feb 27, 2009)

Glad to see progress for Noggin.


----------



## Addie (Jun 10, 2009)

Yay! I'm happy to hear Noggin is feeling better and that you managed to get some sleep.


----------



## Andra (Nov 19, 2008)

I'm glad to hear that Noggin is improving.  I'm continuing to think of you both.  You are a good dad to take such good care of your boy.


----------



## cegrundler (Aug 16, 2010)

I'm glad to hear Noggin is on the mend. Here's to hoping he's completely back to his old self real soon!


----------



## NogDog (May 1, 2009)

cegrundler said:


> I'm glad to hear Noggin is on the mend. Here's to hoping he's completely back to his old self real soon!


I think it's going to be awhile (for some unknown value of awhile). In any case, the special diet and some amount of steroids will be part of the rest of his life, it appears. That's much better than the alternative, but he's pretty PO'd at me right now for not giving him his nightly pig's ear treat.


----------



## Ann in Arlington (Oct 27, 2008)

Maybe he can have pig's ears again once he's sorted out. . .even if he does mostly have to have special food. . . . . Or maybe there's a 'special' pig's ear.


----------



## traceya (Apr 26, 2010)

I'm so pleased to hear Noggin's doing better    Still sending positive thoughts and prayers your way

Cheers,
Trace


----------



## Susan in VA (Apr 3, 2009)

And ear rubs, don't forget the ear rubs.


----------



## terryr (Apr 24, 2010)

Continued get better thoughts from me and the flock.


----------



## Bigal-sa (Mar 27, 2010)

Glad you got the diagnosis sorted out quickly. With my Missy earlier this month, it was just too late 

Good luck with the pills without a disguise - you may want to consider a pill-popper for the pill he doesn't want to take.


----------



## NogDog (May 1, 2009)

To my untrained eyes/fingers, it appears the swelling in Noggin's rear ankles has reduced a lot. Hopefully this means the fluids in his torso are reducing, too. The appetite is not close to normal, but it looks like if I give him 4 half-sized meals instead of his normal 2, he'll eat it up. So we may be getting there, but it may be awhile. I've got a couple "pill poppers" on order, should be here in a day or two. The next big milestone should be tomorrow with the biopsy results, so keep those positive thoughts headed our way.


----------



## sheltiemom (Dec 28, 2008)

Looks like he is making progress.  Hope the biopsy results are good.


----------



## Betsy the Quilter (Oct 27, 2008)

NogDog said:


> The next big milestone should be tomorrow with the biopsy results, so keep those positive thoughts headed our way.


Positive vibes sent!

Betsy


----------



## Pawz4me (Feb 14, 2009)

After my cat was diagnosed with IBD, it took weeks for her appetite to get somewhat back to normal.  Small frequent meals are exactly what you should be offering him right now.

Continued vibes . . .


----------



## cc84 (Aug 6, 2010)

Aww i just read all of this, poor Noggin! He looks like a brilliant dog in your avatar 

It's hard when our pets get sick. I've lost two dogs in the past, and i now have 2 dogs, well one is the family dog, Jerry the German Shepherd, he's 8. And Cary is my own dog, in my avatar. My lil Poodle, he's 14 now so everytime he's a bit off it with his food i panick! But he's always had one or 2 days a week of not eating ever since he was puppy, so i shouldn't panick but it's because of his age. And we lost our old GS Zak at age 8 so we watch closely on Jerry. Ahhh lol. They are worth it i say.

And i hope the biopsy results are good for Noggin tomorrow


----------



## drenfrow (Jan 27, 2010)

All good thoughts headed your way...


----------



## Andra (Nov 19, 2008)

Hoping you get good results tomorrow.


----------



## crebel (Jan 15, 2009)

Good thoughts and expectations for both of you!


----------



## Linjeakel (Mar 17, 2010)

Best of luck with the test results. *crosses fingers*

Try not to wear out poor Noggin's ears with all the ear rubs he's being sent!


----------



## NogDog (May 1, 2009)

Linjeakel said:


> Best of luck with the test results. *crosses fingers*
> 
> Try not to wear out poor Noggin's ears with all the ear rubs he's being sent!


I've been reallocating some of them to neck-scratches and chest-rubs and hind-quarters-tickles.


----------



## KindleGirl (Nov 11, 2008)

Best of luck tomorrow.....sending positive thoughts your way!!


----------



## traceya (Apr 26, 2010)

Hoping/praying for the best for Noggin    and you  

Cheers,
Trace


----------



## Annalog (Dec 28, 2008)

More positive energy, thoughts, and wishes headed your way for you and Noggin.


----------



## Sienna_98 (Jan 26, 2009)

Here's hoping for some good news today!


----------



## cegrundler (Aug 16, 2010)

I'm still lurking here and sending best wishes to you and Noggin.  My oldest pup's appetite's been off the last two days; I've been cooking her chicken breasts and rice but she's not her usual chow-hound self. If she's not eating better by tomorrow we'll be paying her least favorite place a visit. Maybe if I throw her life-jacket in the car she'll think she's going for a boat-ride.


----------



## NogDog (May 1, 2009)

cegrundler said:


> I'm still lurking here and sending best wishes to you and Noggin. My oldest pup's appetite's been off the last two days; I've been cooking her chicken breasts and rice but she's not her usual chow-hound self. If she's not eating better by tomorrow we'll be paying her least favorite place a visit. Maybe if I throw her life-jacket in the car she'll think she's going for a boat-ride.


Definitely see the vet if you don't see immediate improvement. Noggin and I will be hoping it's just a little tummy bug, but after our experience I would want to find out if it's anything more serious as early as possible. Good luck!


----------



## NogDog (May 1, 2009)

Good news. The biopsy results are in, and they're clean. In fact, as the doctor put it, there was not even the slightest hint of malignancy. The next step will be to see our regular vet at the end of the week for another blood test to see how his albumin (blood protein) levels are doing.

​


----------



## Betsy the Quilter (Oct 27, 2008)

*WOOHOO!!!!*

I'm so happy to hear that!

Betsy


----------



## Sofie (Dec 30, 2008)

Excellent News!


----------



## drenfrow (Jan 27, 2010)

Hurray! <Snoopy dance of joy>


----------



## B-Kay 1325 (Dec 29, 2008)

YAY!!!  I will do the happy dance with my little dog Murphy when I get home from work.  It's always a hugh relief when you get this kind of news.  I will keep hoping that Noggin will continue to get better.


----------



## Addie (Jun 10, 2009)

Hooray! That's great!!


----------



## CCrooks (Apr 15, 2010)

Yay! So glad to hear it!  Best wishes for a continuing good recovery.

Christina


----------



## Annalog (Dec 28, 2008)

Hooray! Snoopy Happy Dance of Joy


NogDog said:


> ​


----------



## Scheherazade (Apr 11, 2009)

NogDog said:


> Good news. The biopsy results are in, and they're clean. In fact, as the doctor put it, there was not even the slightest hint of malignancy. The next step will be to see our regular vet at the end of the week for another blood test to see how his albumin (blood protein) levels are doing.


Yay!


----------



## Sienna_98 (Jan 26, 2009)

Great news!!


----------



## crebel (Jan 15, 2009)

Completely fantastic news for Noggin and NogDog!!!  I am so happy for you both.  Full recovery on the way!


----------



## Linjeakel (Mar 17, 2010)

That's such great news! He'll be back to running rings around you in no time.


----------



## sjc (Oct 29, 2008)

YIPPPEEEEE!!!!
YAHOOOOO!!!!
YAY!!!!


----------



## loonlover (Jul 4, 2009)

Hooray!!  Great news.


----------



## Monique (Jul 31, 2010)

That is such WONDERFUL news! I'm so happy for you both. Now, you can breathe again.

YAY!


----------



## traceya (Apr 26, 2010)

NogDog said:


> Good news. The biopsy results are in, and they're clean. In fact, as the doctor put it, there was not even the slightest hint of malignancy. The next step will be to see our regular vet at the end of the week for another blood test to see how his albumin (blood protein) levels are doing.
> 
> ​


Best news ever     
My puppy Shayla and I are both doin' the happy dance Down Under for you and Noggin 

Cheers,
Trace


----------



## caseyf6 (Mar 28, 2010)

That is really great news for both of you!


----------



## cegrundler (Aug 16, 2010)

That's fantastic news!   Hurray for you both! BTW, I'm happy to report that while Moxy turned her nose up at the bland chicken and rice I made her tonight, she was only too happy to share the roast chicken and potatoes we were eating. Normally I don't reward begging and normally she doesn't beg so much as stare longingly, but for tonight I made an exception.


----------



## NogDog (May 1, 2009)

Thanks to everyone for their kind words and support. It does help my mental state. 



cegrundler said:


> That's fantastic news!  Hurray for you both! BTW, I'm happy to report that while Moxy turned her nose up at the bland chicken and rice I made her tonight, she was only too happy to share the roast chicken and potatoes we were eating. Normally I don't reward begging and normally she doesn't beg so much as stare longingly, but for tonight I made an exception.


Noggin was never allowed table scraps, but I did sometimes let him lick a (mostly already clean) plate or bowl. Now that is no more, along with cookies (a.k.a. Milk Bones) and pig's ears. So when Noggin gives me that soulful brown-eyed look at the traditional treat times, all I can do is give him a handful of his hypoallergenic kibble or else an ice cube to chew on. Somehow I don't think he finds that quite as satisfying, but he's coping.


----------



## sheltiemom (Dec 28, 2008)

Great news for both of you!


----------



## Victorine (Apr 23, 2010)

So glad to hear that.  

Vicki


----------



## Susan in VA (Apr 3, 2009)

Wonderful news!!


----------



## Bigal-sa (Mar 27, 2010)

Super news!


----------



## MAGreen (Jan 5, 2009)

http://hubpages.com/hub/Homemade-Pet-Treats-Recipe

This page has special hypoallergenic treat recipes! Maybe you can try making him something special!


----------



## Tip10 (Apr 16, 2009)

NogDog said:


> Thanks to everyone for their kind words and support. It does help my mental state.
> 
> Noggin was never allowed table scraps, but I did sometimes let him lick a (mostly already clean) plate or bowl. Now that is no more, along with cookies (a.k.a. Milk Bones) and pig's ears. So when Noggin gives me that soulful brown-eyed look at the traditional treat times, all I can do is give him a handful of his hypoallergenic kibble or else an ice cube to chew on. Somehow I don't think he finds that quite as satisfying, but he's coping.


They do make hypoallergenic dog treats too -- you might check the food supplier to see if they make any. 
No buddy should ever be without their treats!


----------



## Margaret (Jan 1, 2010)

I am so happy to hear the good news.  Sending virtual treats (along with ear rubs) Noggin's way.  I think they are hypo-allergetic.


----------



## Andra (Nov 19, 2008)

That's wonderful news!  I'm sure you feel a weight has been lifted from your shoulders.


----------



## cegrundler (Aug 16, 2010)

I hope Nogs is feeling even better this morning; I’m happy to report Moxy is back to herself and back to sitting in her appropriate “I’m ready for breakfast” spot in the kitchen right between her two younger buddies; she ate a full breakfast of kibble and chicken.  I don’t normally feed them from our menu simply because our food has seasonings that might not be best for them, but for years all kibble has been supplemented with a mix of raw veggies and lean unseasoned chicken I cook up just for them. My fur kids actually seem to think broccoli is one of the best doggie treats out there, that and ice cubes.


----------



## pidgeon92 (Oct 27, 2008)

Here's something Nog might like....

When I roast a chicken, I keep the carcass, neck and giblets for the dogs. I take the whole mess, dump it into a pot, and simmer it for an hour or so. Sometimes I throw in some parsley. When it is done simmering, I strain the liquid into a bowl, then chop up whatever little bits of chicken and giblets are left. I put some of the bits into an ice cube tray, then add the liquid to fill. Then I freeze it all for CHICKEN CUBES! My girls love them.


----------



## NogDog (May 1, 2009)

pidgeon92 said:


> Here's something Nog might like....
> 
> When I roast a chicken, I keep the carcass, neck and giblets for the dogs. I take the whole mess, dump it into a pot, and simmer it for an hour or so. Sometimes I throw in some parsley. When it is done simmering, I strain the liquid into a bowl, then chop up whatever little bits of chicken and giblets are left. I put some of the bits into an ice cube tray, then add the liquid to fill. Then I freeze it all for CHICKEN CUBES! My girls love them.


Thanks, but I'm not sure that would meet his medical needs. The HA food has been "hydrolized" to break down the the proteins into comparatively small protein molecules that are less likely to trigger his immune system than are the larger protein molecules found in "normal" food. I do see from their web site that they have a companion snack, so I plan to check with the vet tomorrow if it's OK to order them for treat times.


----------



## Tip10 (Apr 16, 2009)

NogDog said:


> Thanks, but I'm not sure that would meet his medical needs. The HA food has been "hydrolized" to break down the the proteins into comparatively small protein molecules that are less likely to trigger his immune system than are the larger protein molecules found in "normal" food. I do see from their web site that they have a companion snack, so I plan to check with the vet tomorrow if it's OK to order them for treat times.


COOKIES for NOGGINS!!

Here's hoping the vet gives the go ahead -- no pup should be without COOKIES!!!

Glad he's starting to come back around Nog!!


----------



## prairiesky (Aug 11, 2009)

Good news for Noggins! I am happy for you both. Here is a website of natural pet foods. Halo brand is one listed that is all natural. Check it out!

http://search.onlynaturalpet.com/search.aspx?avs|Manufacturer=Halo&click=47609&9mtype=e&9mkw=4036725493&9mad=366384691&9mraw=halo%20dog%20food


----------



## NogDog (May 1, 2009)

prairiesky said:


> Good news for Noggins! I am happy for you both. Here is a website of natural pet foods. Halo brand is one listed that is all natural. Check it out!
> 
> http://search.onlynaturalpet.com/search.aspx?avs|Manufacturer=Halo&click=47609&9mtype=e&9mkw=4036725493&9mad=366384691&9mraw=halo%20dog%20food


"Natural" or "unnatural" is not really the issue, as far as I understand it. While unnatural chemicals, fillers, etc. may be part of the problem, in order to avoid triggering the immune response which causes the inflammation and subsequent problems, the HA food is specifically designed to provide smaller, lighter protein molecules. Just because a food is "natural" has no direct bearing on the size/type of protein molecules you'll get from it. That's not to say that some of those foods might not be acceptable, but as serious as Noggin's condition was (and is), I'll not be experimenting with anything not specifically okayed by the vets. (But I _do_ *greatly* appreciate the concern and helpful attitudes of everyone here, lest you think I'm complaining or anything.  )


----------



## leslieray (Mar 16, 2010)

So happy for both you and Noggin!!!!!


----------



## NogDog (May 1, 2009)

Since it's such a nice day out, Noggin "agreed" to get dressed up so he could personally give all of you a big smile and say "thank you".


----------



## Sienna_98 (Jan 26, 2009)

and he looks very HAPPY!


----------



## luvmy4brats (Nov 9, 2008)

NogDog said:


> Since it's such a nice day out, Noggin "agreed" to get dressed up so he could personally give all of you a big smile and say "thank you".


This made me smile. Thank you.


----------



## Tip10 (Apr 16, 2009)

Thanks Nog -- that's a good lookin' boy you got there!!


----------



## cegrundler (Aug 16, 2010)

OMG!   So happy! Sooo cute!!! Want....to....hug... 

What a great picture!


----------



## drenfrow (Jan 27, 2010)

That is one happy, beautiful boy.  Enjoy the day!  We finally got a break in the 100+ temps. out here in West Texas and my dogs are thrilled because they get longer walks.


----------



## leslieray (Mar 16, 2010)

Oh, what a happy lookin puppy, he is!!!!


----------



## Betsy the Quilter (Oct 27, 2008)

What a great pic!!!  Love him!

Betsy


----------



## cc84 (Aug 6, 2010)

Aww love that picture, he's a beauty. Glad he's got the all clear.


----------



## Jane917 (Dec 29, 2009)

I love dogs that smile! My dearly departed golden retriever Aspen was a good smiler. Jack just looks soulful.


----------



## Susan in VA (Apr 3, 2009)

I love the way his eyes "squinch" in the sunlight.


----------



## NogDog (May 1, 2009)

Susan in VA said:


> I love the way his eyes "squinch" in the sunlight.


"Sqinch" -- that would be a nice, high-scoring word in Shuffled Rows (80 points, I think).


----------



## Susan in VA (Apr 3, 2009)

I _think_ it's actually a real word.... something in architecture, but I don't recall what.


----------



## B-Kay 1325 (Dec 29, 2008)

He looks much happier in today's picture than he does in your Avatar picture.  I am so glad that he is feeling better and they didn't find anything in the biopsy.  Happy, smiley dogs, gotta love em.


----------



## ◄ Jess ► (Apr 21, 2010)

Awww, what a cute picture! Thanks for sharing that with us.


----------



## traceya (Apr 26, 2010)

Thanks for sharing the pic - Noggin looks much happier    

I'm sure the vet will know of some treats that Noggin will be able to have but definitely stick with the vet's opinion on that one - too easy to make a mistake


----------



## Linjeakel (Mar 17, 2010)

What a great pic - he definitely looks like a happy dog now. Makes me want to give him a big cuddle!


----------



## Margaret (Jan 1, 2010)

I did not know that dogs could smile, but Noggin certainly is in that picture.  So glad he is on the mend.


----------



## Annalog (Dec 28, 2008)

Wonderful picture of Noggin. Glad he is smiling!


----------



## gajitldy (Apr 25, 2009)

So glad he's feeling better.  Love that smile!

Diane


----------



## NogDog (May 1, 2009)

Saw the vet today to get a blood test. All the protein levels were back up to normal levels. (Hooray!) The plan is to reduce his steroid dosage starting the middle of next week, from 20mg twice a day to 10mg twice a day, and a week later get another blood test to see if the protein levels stay good. The vet seemed happy with his progress, and she said she spoke with the specialist earlier, and he seemed quite optimistic about his response to date, so we're doing great so far -- and I'm sleeping better. 

As a reward for his good work, we then went to see his "grandparents" for dinner and lots of attention, while I got a Mom-cooked meal (they always taste better, don't they?). My mother used to be very afraid of dogs, but Noggin has turned her into another dog person, and now she loves to see him, and vice versa.

Hmm...I'm rambling (again  ). I guess it's been a long day at the end of long week. Anyway, thanks for being our support group: so far it's working.


----------



## Betsy the Quilter (Oct 27, 2008)

NogDog, I don't think I'm alone in saying that Noggin is part of the KindleBoards family....thanks for sharing this with us so we could be supportive!

Betsy


----------



## Jane917 (Dec 29, 2009)

Susan in VA said:


> I _think_ it's actually a real word.... something in architecture, but I don't recall what.


Oooooo.....I am saving that for Words with Friends!


----------



## CegAbq (Mar 17, 2009)

NogDog said:


> Saw the vet today .... seemed happy with his progress


What great news!


----------



## Annalog (Dec 28, 2008)

Wonderful news!


----------



## B-Kay 1325 (Dec 29, 2008)

Good news!!  More ear rubs and {{hugs}}.


----------



## traceya (Apr 26, 2010)

So thrilled to hear the vet's good news    For all the highs and lows we sometimes have with them where would we be without our fur people?

Sending lots of hugs/ear rubs/ belly scratches your way for you and Noggin both


----------



## MAGreen (Jan 5, 2009)

Can I vote Noggin as our mascot? I think he'd be great!


----------



## cegrundler (Aug 16, 2010)

Yay Noggin!  Glad to hear the great news!


----------



## Linjeakel (Mar 17, 2010)

MAGreen said:


> Can I vote Noggin as our mascot? I think he'd be great!


Good idea - I'd vote for him. Noggin is definitely part of the 'family' and I'm glad to hear he's doing so well. Personally I don't think it's anything to do with the vet's treatment - it's all the ear and belly rubs he's got from the folks here on KB.


----------



## Jane917 (Dec 29, 2009)

Jack sends Noggin a couple of high pitched yaps to celebrate his recovery. Jack was down in the dumps himself a few weeks ago with an impacted/infected anal gland. He knows misery. Glad to hear Noggin is better!


----------



## drenfrow (Jan 27, 2010)

MAGreen said:


> Can I vote Noggin as our mascot? I think he'd be great!


Great idea. NogDog, can you whip up a picture of Noggin reading a Kindle?


----------



## NogDog (May 1, 2009)

drenfrow said:


> Great idea. NogDog, can you whip up a picture of Noggin reading a Kindle?


Already have on in the Photo Effects thread.


----------



## drenfrow (Jan 27, 2010)

NogDog said:


> Already have on in the Photo Effects thread.


Love it! If only I could get *my* dogs to read...


----------



## The Hooded Claw (Oct 12, 2009)

Between traveling, and not being a follower of the Thumps thread, I wasn't aware of this till just now.  Consider support outpoured till it is splattered all over the floor!  And I'm glad to hear that things are looking up for The Hound!


----------



## ◄ Jess ► (Apr 21, 2010)

NogDog said:


> Already have on in the Photo Effects thread.


Hee hee, I love how he squints in all the pictures. Have you traumatized him with the flash or something?


----------



## sheltiemom (Dec 28, 2008)

And he can read, too.  Glad he is doing better.  Give him a healthy treat for me!


----------



## NogDog (May 1, 2009)

The original Noggin photo I used is several years old now, and I don't remember if he was actually semi-sleeping, or just blinking. He definitely hates camera flashes, though, so now I mostly try to photograph him outdoors when I don't need a flash. Even then, he'll tend to shy away if he see's me pointing the camera at him. He _is_ an excellent squinter. I just wish I had one photo that really shows off his brown eyes properly: even when not squinting they never come out looking as richly dark brown and soulful as they do in person. I 'Shopped this one to get rid of the flash "green-eye", but it still is not the right shade of brown, in my opinion.


----------



## terryr (Apr 24, 2010)

We're glad to hear the Noggin is doing better! High wings from  me and the flock.


----------



## NogDog (May 1, 2009)

Noggin asked me to let you know his blood test came out normal again today, so he's now had his steroid dosage cut in half, and gets to go back next week for another test to see if he can maintain OK on that.


----------



## loonlover (Jul 4, 2009)

Great news!


----------



## drenfrow (Jan 27, 2010)

Way to go, Noggin.  You're getting off the juice!


----------



## Margaret (Jan 1, 2010)

Happy to hear that he is getting better!


----------



## Andra (Nov 19, 2008)

Please tell Noggin that his KB friends are glad to share this good news.


----------



## sheltiemom (Dec 28, 2008)

Way to go, Noggin.


----------



## sheltiemom (Dec 28, 2008)

Way to go, Noggin.


----------



## Linjeakel (Mar 17, 2010)

Good news! Keep doing whatever it is you're doing - it's obviously working!


----------



## Amyshojai (May 3, 2010)

Not sure how I missed this thread...so glad the news about NogDog!  I love that HA food (got to interview one of the researchers at Purina when it first came out). I think Hill's has one too (zd), and another company...but heck, once you find something that works, don't mess with it!  

My first GSD suffered horrendous skin problems, atopic, and in the days before such great diagnositics and diets. The current fur-kids are healthy...so far! 

Woofs from the Magic-dawg and purrs from Seren-kitty,
amy


----------



## Addie (Jun 10, 2009)

Yay, Noggin! So happy to hear that!


----------



## Annalog (Dec 28, 2008)

Happy to hear the good news about Noggin. That deserves more ear rubs.


----------



## cegrundler (Aug 16, 2010)

I'm so glad that every time I get the chance to check back in the Noggin news gets better and better!


----------



## Susan in VA (Apr 3, 2009)

I spent yesterday afternoon at the beach talking to a couple from New England (mostly because DD was playing with their kid), and the guy was wearing one of those red Phillies hats, and for hours I kept thinking of how much better Noggin looks in his hat than this guy...


----------



## NogDog (May 1, 2009)

Susan in VA said:


> I spent yesterday afternoon at the beach talking to a couple from New England (mostly because DD was playing with their kid), and the guy was wearing one of those red Phillies hats, and for hours I kept thinking of how much better Noggin looks in his hat than this guy...


I'll bring it back for the post season (assuming we make it).


----------



## MAGreen (Jan 5, 2009)

Me and the kitties are celebrating for Noggin! By the way, would he like a kitten?


----------



## Susan in VA (Apr 3, 2009)

MAGreen said:


> By the way, would he like a kitten?


Would it qualify as hypoallergenic?


----------



## MAGreen (Jan 5, 2009)

I could shave him...

(totally kidding, I would never do that!)


----------



## Tip10 (Apr 16, 2009)

Warning -- going slightly off-topic.

You know -- this is a testament to Kindleboards and the magnificent community that Harvey and Leslie and the other early adopters have fostered here -- we have a thread that's gone over 9 pages now of well wishes for a member's beloved pet. Ain't it wonderful?

Okay back on Topic -- Way to go Noggins -- Glad to hear you are doing better and better!


----------



## Amyshojai (May 3, 2010)

I'm not at all surprised! Pets are the universal "in common" topic! Just look at all the pet picture icons on KindleBoards. *s*


----------



## Brenda M. (Nov 26, 2008)

I haven't had time to be on KB much lately, but so glad Noggin is doing better!


----------



## traceya (Apr 26, 2010)

Wonderful news about Noggin.... virtual hugs from his Down Under KB family of friends and fur people.
Cheers,
Trace, Shayla, Hannibal and Jazz


----------



## MamaProfCrash (Dec 16, 2008)

Glad to hear that Noggin is doing better. We have only had Caya for three months but I can't imagine how I would react to her being sick.


----------



## caseyf6 (Mar 28, 2010)

That is such great news-- love the smiling-Nog photo.    Glad he's doing better.


----------



## P.A. Woodburn (May 22, 2010)

Glad to hear Noggin is a lot better.
Ann


----------



## NogDog (May 1, 2009)

Wow, I hadn't realized how long this thread had gotten. Nice to see we have all these friends (even if most of them are for Noggin).

We just got back from yet another trip to the vet to check his status. The blood work was within acceptable limits if not perfect, so we'll be staying on the same steroid dosage for now, and go back in 2 weeks for another test. She hopes eventually to get down to maybe 10mg every other day (we're currently "down" to 10mg twice a day). We'll have to see in the distant future -- should he live that long -- if we can ever get him completely off the stuff.

The vet did not seem overly concerned about Monday's episode (when Noggin apparently collapsed on the kitchen floor, either due to weakness in his legs or possibly a seizure). However, she does want to know immediately should it happen again (and hopefully I'll see the actual event and not just the aftermath -- well, actually, hopefully we won't see anything at all). She says that and the fact that he has trouble jumping up on things that used to be easy could mainly be due to loss of muscle mass from his current illness, perhaps along with some old age arthritis.

Thus endeth the Noggin report for today.


----------



## telracs (Jul 12, 2009)

We're your friends too, but we're more worried about Noggin right now.  Glad the vet isn't too worried, keep us posted.


----------



## Amyshojai (May 3, 2010)

That's a pretty good report.    My last GSD dog was on low dose pred and antibiotics for many years, to control skin disease until we moved...and his allergies finally went away. Keeping paws crossed here.


----------



## Andra (Nov 19, 2008)

I was waiting on an update, so I'm glad that the vet isn't very worried about the Monday episode.
Hugs to you and Noggin!


----------



## Annalog (Dec 28, 2008)

Ear rubs for both of you.


----------



## Betsy the Quilter (Oct 27, 2008)

NogDog said:


> Noggin asked me to let you know his blood test came out normal again today, so he's now had his steroid dosage cut in half, and gets to go back next week for another test to see if he can maintain OK on that.


The steroids aren't causing him to grow hair on his chest are they?  Glad to hear he's doing so well, all things considered! Go, Noggin, go!

Betsy


----------



## NogDog (May 1, 2009)

Betsy the Quilter said:


> The steroids aren't causing him to grow hair on his chest are they?  Glad to hear he's doing so well, all things considered! Go, Noggin, go!
> 
> Betsy


I have to say: if steroids can have the same possible side effects on people as this one can have on dogs, it would be enough to scare me if I'd ever been tempted to use them to improve my athletic prowess -- like I have any.  The lower we can get the dosage, the better.


----------



## P.A. Woodburn (May 22, 2010)

These old dogs can have months or years of ups and downs. So long as there is good quaility of life hang in there. All the best to you and Noggin.
I had a dog had a seizure just once and lost a huge tooth. Never saw another seizure.
Ann.


----------



## NogDog (May 1, 2009)

P.A. Woodburn said:


> These old dogs can have months or years of ups and downs. So long as there is good quaility of life hang in there. All the best to you and Noggin.
> I had a dog had a seizure just once and lost a huge tooth. Never saw another seizure.
> Ann.


Thanks, Ann. It helps some to share with others. I hope you and your pets are coping OK now.


----------



## 911jason (Aug 17, 2009)

Sounds like good news to me Nog, glad to hear it!

P.S. So much for Noggin's dreams of competing at Westminster... his performance enhancing drug habit will now keep him out.


----------



## Linjeakel (Mar 17, 2010)

Seems like Noggin is making a steady recovery - I bet he'll be around for a good long while yet - making you worry and soaking up all the extra attention.


----------



## sheltiemom (Dec 28, 2008)

I missed that Noggin had a set-back. Hope he is doing better now.

Here is some music you two might enjoy together:

http://www.youtube.com/watch?v=WLfKo1z5i70&feature=related


----------



## sjc (Oct 29, 2008)

OK:  You made me cry.  Normal blood test...I'll take it!!  Finally some good stuff happening...and that picture; melt my heart. I love you Nog.


----------



## NogDog (May 1, 2009)

sheltiemom said:


> I missed that Noggin had a set-back. Hope he is doing better now.
> 
> Here is some music you two might enjoy together:
> 
> http://www.youtube.com/watch?v=WLfKo1z5i70&feature=related


And the song title is even a literary reference.


----------



## traceya (Apr 26, 2010)

I'm glad to hear that Noggin seems to be doing ok after his setback.  Here's hoping things continue to improve


----------



## Susan in VA (Apr 3, 2009)

911jason said:


> P.S. So much for Noggin's dreams of competing at Westminster... his performance enhancing drug habit will now keep him out.


LOL! 
(But maybe the lady dogs in the neighborhood are into the muscular type.)


----------



## NogDog (May 1, 2009)

Susan in VA said:


> LOL!
> (But maybe the lady dogs in the neighborhood are into the muscular type.)


Unfortunately, at least with this particular steroid when taken by dogs, it will not build muscle mass, only fat mass.  But even that would seem like a plus right now, as you can pretty easily see his ribs if the lighting is right. So, as I said above, I'm definitely not tempted to take some of it.


----------



## caseyf6 (Mar 28, 2010)

Glad he's doing better-- it's so hard when our most innocent best friends are ill.


----------



## drenfrow (Jan 27, 2010)

Glad to hear the vet thinks he's doing okay.  I absolutely love the current avatar picture.  It makes me smile every time I see it.  

One of our dogs started having occasional seizures a year or so ago.  The most frightening thing ever the first time.  But after we talked to some people with dogs who have seizures and realized that when they happen like that they are rarely life-threatening, we have learned how to calmly deal with them.  I also had a dog that had one and never had another one.  Here's hoping that Noggin didn't even have a seizure.


----------



## sjc (Oct 29, 2008)

HUGS.


----------



## P.A. Woodburn (May 22, 2010)

Glad Noggin is still improving.
Ann


----------



## CegAbq (Mar 17, 2009)

Yay for the good news on steady holding his own, and some improvement. I think you've said before, NogDog, but how old is Noggins?


----------



## NogDog (May 1, 2009)

CegAbq said:


> Yay for the good news on steady holding his own, and some improvement. I think you've said before, NogDog, but how old is Noggins?


Noggin is about 12 now. I don't know his exact birthday, but the orphanage said he was two when I adopted him in the autumn of 2000.


----------



## Linda S. Prather Author (Jun 25, 2010)

I missed the beginning of your journey and have read these posts through to find out that he's now doing better.  I'm so glad.  I remember my own journey down this lane, and the frustration of not being able to take it all way and make him feel better.  I too am sending positive love and energy to Noggin.


----------



## terryr (Apr 24, 2010)

Poor Noggin and you are really getting put through the mill. I'm glad to read he's doing better. I missed the part about his age until this thread, though. Sending lots of healing thoughts from me and the flock! We're keeping wings high for you and Noggin.

Terry


----------



## NogDog (May 1, 2009)

Noggin and I just got back from visiting his grandparents (my parents  ). They got him and me an early birthday present:



Pet Gear Soft Step II Pet Stairs, 2-step/for cats and dogs up to 150-pounds, Oatmeal

We just finished assembling it (pretty simple, no tools needed) and have placed it at the foot of my bed. Noggin has not tested it yet.


----------



## drenfrow (Jan 27, 2010)

Well Happy (early) Birthday! Cool present, Noggin. Here's a hypoallergenic treat for you.


----------



## Amyshojai (May 3, 2010)

Neat stairs! That's one of the coolest things you can do for sick or older pets, just help 'em continue doing the "normal" stuff they love. I like Noggin's grandparents, they "get it."


----------



## Addie (Jun 10, 2009)

Happy Early Birthday!
I bought some stairs for Addie because I read yorkies are prone to luxating patellas. It took some time, but now she uses the stairs for bed. Well, she uses them to get up to bed, I'm still having a terrible time teaching her to use them when she wants to go down. 
I'm sure Noggin is much better behaved than my little deviant, though.


----------



## NogDog (May 1, 2009)

AddieLove said:


> Happy Early Birthday!
> I bought some stairs for Addie because I read yorkies are prone to luxating patellas. It took some time, but now she uses the stairs for bed. Well, she uses them to get up to bed, I'm still having a terrible time teaching her to use them when she wants to go down.
> I'm sure Noggin is much better behaved than my little deviant, though.


So far Noggin has been able to use the stairs up OK -- with help. He walks up to the foot of the bed, looks at me (his eyes just clear the top), and then when I lean over, grab his collar, and guide him onto the bottom step, he then easily climbs up onto the bed. The dismount, however, has yet to use the stairs: he just jumps down next to them, which for now is fine as it's mainly a strength issue.


----------



## corkyb (Apr 25, 2009)

Addie,
My yorkie, Cali, is a little deviant too.  She is such a princess and so demanding.  And all she wants is to be touched constantly.  She prevents me from typing on these boards, can you imagine?  I also was never successful in potty training her.  She thinks my hall rug is her bathroom.  Her little behind is much too queenly to squat outside to poop.  She was 6 months old when I got her and allowed to go anywhere in the house so I think it was a losing battle from the beginning, but believe me I gave it the good ole college try.  Is should change my avatar to a picture of her as my beloved Corky has been up there for a long time.
Paula


----------



## Addie (Jun 10, 2009)

NogDog said:


> So far Noggin has been able to use the stairs up OK -- with help. He walks up to the foot of the bed, looks at me (his eyes just clear the top), and then when I lean over, grab his collar, and guide him onto the bottom step, he then easily climbs up onto the bed. The dismount, however, has yet to use the stairs: he just jumps down next to them, which for now is fine as it's mainly a strength issue.


I can just picture Noggin looking at you over the stairs, waiting for you to help him up. Very sweet. Well, at least he's using the stairs like he needs to. If jumping down isn't a problem, then there's no need to worry about that.



corkyb said:


> Addie,
> My yorkie, Cali, is a little deviant too. She is such a princess and so demanding. And all she wants is to be touched constantly. She prevents me from typing on these boards, can you imagine? I also was never successful in potty training her. She thinks my hall rug is her bathroom. Her little behind is much too queenly to squat outside to poop. She was 6 months old when I got her and allowed to go anywhere in the house so I think it was a losing battle from the beginning, but believe me I gave it the good ole college try. Is should change my avatar to a picture of her as my beloved Corky has been up there for a long time.
> Paula


That is so cute. Annoying when you want to type, I'm sure, but adorable. Addie hates it when I read magazines or newspapers. She lies down right on top of them whenever I try.

I've read that yorkies are one of the most difficult dogs to potty train. I got Addie as a rehome when she was 9 months, and she still wasn't potty trained. It took me about a month to finally get her to go outside, and it took several more months before she finally started scratching at the door to let me know she needed to potty. Even now, I swear she still goes to the bathroom inside sometimes. She's like a ninja.


----------



## Andra (Nov 19, 2008)

We got steps for the Tuxedo-kitty when the cancer affected his back legs and he couldn't jump up on the bed any more. Now Sheba uses them when she is pretending to be a feeble old lady kitty. But I've seen her come up 2 steps and still leap the rest of the distance. 
I think it's great that Noggin's grandparents gave him such a cool gift.


----------



## NogDog (May 1, 2009)

Andra said:


> We got steps for the Tuxedo-kitty when the cancer affected his back legs and he couldn't jump up on the bed any more. Now Sheba uses them when she is pretending to be a feeble old lady kitty. But I've seen her come up 2 steps and still leap the rest of the distance.
> I think it's great that Noggin's grandparents gave him such a cool gift.


Well, I must admit, I gave them a subtle hint: a link to the Amazon page for it.


----------



## Amyshojai (May 3, 2010)

All the Yorkie & toy dog folks...my hat off to you. They tend to be hard-case potty trainers. Probably something about being so low to the ground and feeling vulnerable outside, especially in wet/cold/hot/fill-in-the-blank weather.  

My 13-year-old kitty now sometimes "asks" to be lifted up on counters, although if I'm not around she'll make the leap...after several head-bobbin' preparations. Something like 70% of cats over age 10 have some arthritis. *sigh* Our first dog, a German shepherd, had some hip dysplasia and never wanted to get on the bed. The newest guy, though...can't keep him off! It'll be a big deal for him when the time comes to make steps available so he won't miss out on that bed time schmoozing.


----------



## NogDog (May 1, 2009)

I'm thinking of renaming this thread "The Never Ending Story".  

This morning Noggin didn't want to eat his breakfast. Around 12:30 pm I finally got him to finish it up. He then willingly ate half a cup of kibble an hour or so ago. Out of context, it might be no big deal, but that was how this whole mess started: not wanting to eat in the morning then doing okay as the day progressed. Fortunately (?) we're already scheduled for another blood test at the vet tomorrow, so if he is starting a relapse, at least maybe we can catch it right away this time, pehaps having to step up the steroid dosage a bit. (I hope not, though, as the goal is to get him to as low a dosage as possible to avoid the side-effects of prolonged use.)


----------



## Amyshojai (May 3, 2010)

Well...these fellows issues do seem to wax and wan, so I hope it's just a brief relapse, if one. Keep us posted.


----------



## cc84 (Aug 6, 2010)

Aww i hope he isnt relapsing. Hopefully he's just having one of those days, like us humans have, where we dont feel like food.


----------



## MariaESchneider (Aug 1, 2009)

Been away a while, but saw this thread--wanted to let you know that Junior the Cat says, "Eat more Chicken Livers When the Appetite Wanes."

He is a cat, but if he knows anything he knows appetite!!!

Hope things get better!!!

Maria


----------



## Annalog (Dec 28, 2008)

Sending ear rubs and healing energy.


----------



## Betsy the Quilter (Oct 27, 2008)

Keep us posted, NogDog!  Give him a rub from me, too!

Betsy


----------



## Linjeakel (Mar 17, 2010)

Poor Noggin the Nog. More belly rubs, that's the answer I'm sure! (Well it can't hurt, can it?)


----------



## traceya (Apr 26, 2010)

I'm seriously hoping this is not the start of a relapse and maybe just a bad day.

Keep us informed - we're all thinking of you and Noggin and praying for his ordeal to end.

Cheers,
Trace


----------



## drenfrow (Jan 27, 2010)

Good thoughts and ear rubs coming your way...


----------



## Andra (Nov 19, 2008)

Ear rubs and hugs to Noggin!
(And hugs to you too NogDog!)


----------



## caseyf6 (Mar 28, 2010)

I hope the vet has only good news for you today.


----------



## NogDog (May 1, 2009)

The doctor says all his blood levels are in acceptable ranges, and we'll be keeping on the same steroid and Prilosec dosages for now, then recheck in 3 weeks. She said we won't worry too much about the lack of appetite in the morning as long as the daily food intake total remains the same, and no other symptoms manifest (you know: all those disgusting things we deal with with our pets -- and children  ).


----------



## drenfrow (Jan 27, 2010)

Good news.  I'm glad you didn't have to spend days worrying about this.


----------



## telracs (Jul 12, 2009)

Andra said:


> Ear rubs and hugs to Noggin!
> (And hugs to you too NogDog!)


ear rubs for noggin and nogdog!


----------



## Amyshojai (May 3, 2010)

Excellent!


----------



## sheltiemom (Dec 28, 2008)

Good news!


----------



## crebel (Jan 15, 2009)

Glad to hear the good report.  Hopefully you can relax again.  Hugs for both of you!


----------



## loonlover (Jul 4, 2009)

Good news.  Hugs for both of you.


----------



## Andra (Nov 19, 2008)

Thanks for the update. I'm glad to hear that your vet thinks that Noggin is OK.


----------



## traceya (Apr 26, 2010)

I'm so pleased to hear the good news about Noggin


----------



## sjc (Oct 29, 2008)

Rubbing his belly; scratching behind his ears....woof!!


----------



## cegrundler (Aug 16, 2010)

I'd been away from the boards a while and finally catching up the last few days. I'm glad to hear Noggin is doing well these days. All is good with the furkids on my end so I'm happy.


----------



## NogDog (May 1, 2009)

Good news: the blood test results today were generally good, with the protein levels being especially good, so we're going to try cutting the steroid dosage in half and re-check in a couple weeks.

Bad news: Noggin's weight was down another pound and a half, so we're going to try to get him to eat even more food (up to 4 cups a day instead of 3). A couple years ago his weight was in the mid-fifties, today he came in at 42.5 pounds.

Good news: He got his nails trimmed while we were there, for free.

Bad/Good news: The doctor aspirated a small lump I had noticed on his chest late last week, and determined it appears to be nothing that requires immediate attention, so we'll just keep an eye on it for now for any changes.


----------



## Susan in VA (Apr 3, 2009)

Since there's more good news than bad, hurrah for Noggin! Hope things continue to improve.

(Wish_ I _could get a free mani/pedi at the doctor's office... )


----------



## Amyshojai (May 3, 2010)

Is Nog on a special high calorie diet or anything? Hill's has an "ad" formula (way pricy but power-packed), and Waltham/Royal Canin used to also have one. Otherwise, I'd probably lace anything in the bowl with pungent smelly-tasty stuff (chicken broth, liver, etc) to get him to eat. Great that it's more good news than bad.


----------



## corkyb (Apr 25, 2009)

I started putting a little olive oil on Cali's food and she gets so excited and gobbles it up.  The vet wanted her to put on weight and nothing else worked.  She was 3.5 lbs and now weighs 4.75.  He wanted her at about five lbs and she feels sooo much meatier with the weight on her.


----------



## NogDog (May 1, 2009)

Amyshojai said:


> Is Nog on a special high calorie diet or anything? Hill's has an "ad" formula (way pricy but power-packed), and Waltham/Royal Canin used to also have one. Otherwise, I'd probably lace anything in the bowl with pungent smelly-tasty stuff (chicken broth, liver, etc) to get him to eat. Great that it's more good news than bad.


Yes, he's on the Purina "HA" (hypoallergenic) food. Now that he's pretty well stabilized getting him to clean his bowl is not a problem, so I'll just be increasing the number of full meals. We had been doing a cup in the morning, 1/2 at noon, another cup at supper, and another 1/2 later in the evening, so now I think I'll go to 4 full-cup meals. (He used to have two one-cup meals a day, plus a Milkbone at noon and a chew treat in the evening, so I'm hesitant to make individual meals larger.)



corkyb said:


> I started putting a little olive oil on Cali's food and she gets so excited and gobbles it up. The vet wanted her to put on weight and nothing else worked. She was 3.5 lbs and now weighs 4.75. He wanted her at about five lbs and she feels sooo much meatier with the weight on her.


For now, as long as he's eating all the food I give him, we won't be experimenting with any additives, in case they might trigger his immune system reaction again. But if he's not gaining, I'll mention that to the vet when we see her in a couple weeks, to find out if it's "allowed."


----------



## Margaret (Jan 1, 2010)

I am glad to hear that you had a mostly positive report from the vet.  Here's hoping that Nog's recovery continues.


----------



## Pawz4me (Feb 14, 2009)

NogDog said:


> I'll just be increasing the number of full meals. We had been doing a cup in the morning, 1/2 at noon, another cup at supper, and another 1/2 later in the evening, so now I think I'll go to 4 full-cup meals.


FWIW, I think you're on the right track. It's what I'd do if it were my own dog.

I bet the lump is a lipoma (fatty lump). They're very common in middle-aged and senior dogs. One of my dogs has lots of them. We only remove them if they start getting really big or are in a bothersome location.


----------



## NogDog (May 1, 2009)

Pawz4me said:


> FWIW, I think you're on the right track. It's what I'd do if it were my own dog.
> 
> I bet the lump is a lipoma (fatty lump). They're very common in middle-aged and senior dogs. One of my dogs has lots of them. We only remove them if they start getting really big or are in a bothersome location.


Yeah, he had one removed about a year ago, which was further down his underside where he was starting to gnaw at it.


----------



## Tip10 (Apr 16, 2009)

If the 4 cups don't do the trick you could always check and see if they have a puppy formula HA and substitute it for one or two of the meals.  Puppy formula for an adult dog will usually bring the weight up pretty well.

Good to hear he's doing well.


----------



## Andra (Nov 19, 2008)

Thanks for keeping us posted.  I'm glad that Noggin's health report was more good than bad.
Please give him a hug and some ear scritches from me too!


----------



## NogDog (May 1, 2009)

Cobbie said:


> Good news! My dog had a fatty lump removed from his back last February and now has another one next to his incision. Makes me think they didn't get it all.  So another removal is in the plans.


Hope it goes smoothly. The worst part last year for me was waiting the week for the biopsy results, but the operation went without a hitch.


----------



## Amyshojai (May 3, 2010)

Oh, the Purina HA is the hydrolized protein one, good deal. I don't think they have a puppy version since most allergies develop over time so the dog is an adult. *shrug* 

The fatty tumors and subQ cysts are very common in older dogs. Not so in cats...those lumpy-bumpies in cats need vet attention asap as most are signs of a serious issue. Good that Noggin doesn't meow.


----------



## traceya (Apr 26, 2010)

So pleased to hear the mostly good news for Noggin  
Hope he puts on the required weight and me and the fur people Down Under are still sending out all the positive vibes


----------



## drenfrow (Jan 27, 2010)

Glad to hear that Noggin's doing well.  I agree with others about asking the vet about adding some enticement to his food whether it be broth, oil...  Tummy rubs from Texas.


----------



## NogDog (May 1, 2009)

A bit of back-sliding today. While Noggin's weight increased for the first time since this mess started (up almost 2 pounds from a couple weeks ago), his blood protein levels had dropped below an acceptable level. So now that I have a vial full of quartered steroid pills, he's to go back onto two full pills a day (his original dosage) to get the proteins back up ASAP. Then we'll get yet another blood test next week. I'm guessisng if that's good, then we'll go back to the 1/2 pill twice a day dosage for awhile and stay away from the 1/4 pill twice daily we've been doing for the last couple weeks.

At least the doctor is giving me a "frequent flyer" discount and only charged us $31.00 for each of the last two visits.


----------



## Amyshojai (May 3, 2010)

Paws crossed this is a temporary set back. And good deal for the vet to give you a discount!


----------



## drenfrow (Jan 27, 2010)

Sorry to hear about Noggin.  I'm glad you're staying on top of it so well.  I hope he didn't scare the vet too bad with his evil Halloween eyes!


----------



## traceya (Apr 26, 2010)

So sorry Noggin's had a back slide - hope they can get around it quickly as steroids aren't good for anyone long term.  Prayers and ear rubs


----------



## Susan in VA (Apr 3, 2009)

Yikes, those eyes!!  Hoping this is just a temporary setback, and that he gets back on track quickly.


----------



## sjc (Oct 29, 2008)

Awww...poor sweetie.  Tell the big guy that all his fur friends are pulling for him; and his people friends too.


----------



## NogDog (May 1, 2009)

Not doing so well today. Twice he collapsed on the floor apparently due to lack of leg strength. We will be seeing the vet again on Friday. *sigh*


----------



## luvmy4brats (Nov 9, 2008)

Bless his heart (and yours) Here's hugs to get you through... ((())))


----------



## Annalog (Dec 28, 2008)

{{{{Hugs for both of you}}}}


----------



## traceya (Apr 26, 2010)

Hugs and prayers from me and the fur people Down Under.  I just hope the vet can come up with a real, lasting answer {{hugs}}


----------



## ◄ Jess ► (Apr 21, 2010)

So sorry to hear about Noggin! I hope he recovers quickly.


----------



## Andra (Nov 19, 2008)

Nogdog, sending prayers and positive thoughts and healing energy to you and Noggin.


----------



## drenfrow (Jan 27, 2010)

So sorry to hear about the bad day.  I know it is awful, wanting to do something more for him.  I'm sending good thoughts your way.  I hope the vet can give you good news.


----------



## Amyshojai (May 3, 2010)

Sending you and NogDog positive prayers from all the Shojai pets.


----------



## loonlover (Jul 4, 2009)

Hugs to you and Noggin as well as positive thoughts.


----------



## sem (Oct 27, 2008)

Didn't make me want to cry - made me cry. Hope he turns the corner soon!


----------



## geoffthomas (Feb 27, 2009)

Nothing but the best thought for you and Noggin, NogDog.

Just sayin....


----------



## Susan in VA (Apr 3, 2009)

Hugs to both of you.  I wish I could send Noggin some gourmet doggie treats to cheer him up but I know he's not supposed to have those.  Sending positive healing thoughts instead....


----------



## cc84 (Aug 6, 2010)

Aww no, i hope he will be ok. I'm also sending good thoughts and ear rubs Noggin's way. ♥


----------



## Scheherazade (Apr 11, 2009)

Meh, I'm still sending happy puppy thoughts.  I don't reply much here but I'm keeping up with it... Noggin is still my favorite dog I never met!


----------



## Linjeakel (Mar 17, 2010)

Sorry to hear about Noggin not being well again - I hope Friday's visit to the vet brings some good news. Hugs for you both.


----------



## sheltiemom (Dec 28, 2008)

Give him a rub for me.  I hope the vet visit goes well.


----------



## Blanche (Jan 4, 2010)

I don't know how I missed this thread... I haven't been on much lately but this certainly caught my attention. NogDog was one of the first icons I learned to recognize on KB and I look forward to seeing his different outfits. Lots of prayers and positive healing thoughts for the NogDog. He is a trooper --- and he has a lovely grin and sun squint . I love the pictures of him grinning!

I have a dog with stomach issues because of the strange things she continually eats. I have spent many sleepless nights and trips to the vet over things she's ingested that she shouldn't. Last scare involved a trip to the vet on Christmas Day because she ate a wooden nutcracker -- gave it a couple of chomps and swallowed it whole. Had a happy ending though -- that ornament is back in my box of Christmas decorations and I have a good story that I can't tell at dinnertime. Last summer she popped and ate a ball the neighbor kid accidentally kicked into our yard. That was a real scare and that went on for several days. Thank goodness an operation wasn't necessary but she was sure sick. Dropped from 32lbs. down to 26. My kitchen counter has a permanent location for her antacids, mineral oil <yuck>, canned pumpkin, and rice for her chicken broth/rice mixture.

Tummy rubs, ear scratches, and bum scratches (my dog's favorite) to the Nogdog!


----------



## julieannfelicity (Jun 28, 2010)

I just wanted to wish you and Noggin luck today!  I hope everything goes ok! <3


----------



## mom2karen (Aug 15, 2009)

Hope he's feeling better.  Give him an ear rub for us.


----------



## NogDog (May 1, 2009)

Off to the vet in a few minutes. He looks a bit less weak today and slightly perkier -- or I'm be deceived because the sun is out today -- so I'm slightly less pessimistic. Probably going to my parents' afterward for lots of attention (for Noggin, not me).


----------



## drenfrow (Jan 27, 2010)

You deserve some attention too!  It is very stressful being a caregiver, especially when the patient can't talk to you.


----------



## Amyshojai (May 3, 2010)

Keeping all paws crossed for improvement and good news from the vet! But dang, it's hard to type with paws crossed!


----------



## NogDog (May 1, 2009)

Blood protein levels were worse than last week.  After we left, the vet called the specialist we saw a couple months ago, and he had some ideas for other things to check that could be inhibiting the absorption/processing of protein, so we're going back to see the vet again for some more tests tomorrow (blood and fecal) plus to start him on a broad spectrum antibiotic.

As usual, Noggin was a good boy, all the ladies who work there fawned over him, and I managed to only have to wipe my eyes and nose a couple times. Thanks for all the support!

Now I'm going to get a Mom-cooked meal to help my recovery process.


----------



## Amyshojai (May 3, 2010)

Good news! Sorta kinda in a way...thank goodness cuz my crossed paws were beginning to cramp.    Hang in there.  Mom cooking cures many ills (for you and Nog both)


----------



## sheltiemom (Dec 28, 2008)

Enjoy your home-cooked meal.  Poor Noggin doesn't get the good food, but I am sure he will get most of the attention.


----------



## NogDog (May 1, 2009)

Yes, the Mom-cooked meal helped me a lot (that and spending time chatting with my parents -- they are really nice people, even ignoring the fact that I'm biased). I guess the slightly good news is that there was no sign of any fluid build-up in Noggin's body, which would be a really bad sign and is what had us seeing the specialist in the first place. Hopefully some of these other tests will show _something_ that we can address. Oh, and his weight was up to 48 pounds (from a low near 42, but still well shy of the upper 50s he used to be), though it does not appear that any of that went into leg muscles. 

One thing I'll tell you: Noggin is much better than I am at not flinching when the nurse takes a blood sample.


----------



## NogDog (May 1, 2009)

Cobbie said:


> What a sweet thing to say! I'm thinking the apple did not fall far from the tree.


Awww...shucks. 

Anyway, just got back from the vet again, where she took more blood, did some tests on part of it and found nothing, the rest to be sent to a lab to check the B12 level and whatever else. Stool sample was negative. Noggin now has an antibiotic pill to take for awhile, tying him with me for the moment at two different prescriptions and one over-the-counter med to take daily.  Depending on the other blood test, we may have to start B12 injections next week. I at least feel like we're trying everything. Now he's taking a nap, and I think I'll need one pretty soon, too.


----------



## Linjeakel (Mar 17, 2010)

Hang on in there, I'm sure everything will work out. Just try to be as brave as Noggin is being!


----------



## drenfrow (Jan 27, 2010)

So frustrating not knowing exactly what is going on!  Noggin sounds like such a trooper to go through all these visits to the vet and all the poking and prodding.  It's a beautiful Fall day out here in West Texas and I hope it is for you too.  Y'all enjoy each other and forget about pills and shots for a bit.


----------



## cc84 (Aug 6, 2010)

Poor Noggin having to go through all that. Hopefully things will level out and he'll be bouncing around in no time


----------



## Alle Meine Entchen (Dec 6, 2009)

sounds like Noggin is a lot better than DH's late blue heeler (aka aussie cattledog), Maxx.  Whenever he went to the vet, the 1st thing they did was muzzle him b/c he didn't appreciate the vet's hard work (or maybe it was the cold hands   )

Hopefully Nogster will continue to get better


----------



## NogDog (May 1, 2009)

Alle Meine Entchen said:


> sounds like Noggin is a lot better than DH's late blue heeler (aka aussie cattledog), Maxx. Whenever he went to the vet, the 1st thing they did was muzzle him b/c he didn't appreciate the vet's hard work (or maybe it was the cold hands  )
> 
> Hopefully Nogster will continue to get better


Noggin amazes me in that respect (even though he's 1/2 ACD  ). Whether it's sticking needles or thermometers into him or trimming his nails, he's never nipped at anyone. It does, however, require a second person to hold him while getting his nails trimmed just to keep him from running away, as he really hates that.


----------



## Amyshojai (May 3, 2010)

NogDog said:


> Noggin amazes me in that respect (even though he's 1/2 ACD  ). Whether it's sticking needles or thermometers into him or trimming his nails, he's never nipped at anyone. It does, however, require a second person to hold him while getting his nails trimmed just to keep him from running away, as he really hates that.


Magic makes me "pay" him with a treat for each nail trimmed. *s*


----------



## Jane917 (Dec 29, 2009)

I haven't posted in a while, but I want Noggin to know he has been in my thoughts. I hope this is just a temporary setback.


----------



## NogDog (May 1, 2009)

Off to the vet in a few minutes to find out if I have to learn how to give B12 injections (assuming they can be done subcutaneously).


----------



## Amyshojai (May 3, 2010)

NogDog said:


> Off to the vet in a few minutes to find out if I have to learn how to give B12 injections (assuming they can be done subcutaneously).


SubQ is pretty easy, similar to giving fluids (I can post a link to an article if you like). IM isn't bad either, once you've done it once or twice. Nice thing about doggies, they rarely mind the needle as much as the human. *s* Just remember...if you need to do it, you CAN do it!


----------



## drenfrow (Jan 27, 2010)

Amyshojai said:


> Just remember...if you need to do it, you CAN do it!


I was thinking "ooh, giving shots, yuck", and then remembered how I felt finding out a few years ago we needed to give one of our dogs eye ointment every day _*for the rest of her life*_. I thought that seemed impossible, but you're right, you suck it up and do it, and dogs are always much more stoic than we people are!

Good luck, NogDog.


----------



## NogDog (May 1, 2009)

Pretty good news: blood protein levels are back up to just a tad below normal, and the B12 levels were normal. She gave him a B12 injection anyway under the precept that "it can't hurt", and we'll be continuing with the antibiotics and the currently high level of steroids; but for now, I don't have to worry about giving shots.  We'll be seeing her again in a week and a half to see how the blood levels are. Thankfully Noggin loves everyone who works there, and they all love him (of course).


----------



## drenfrow (Jan 27, 2010)

Hurray for good news.


----------



## Amyshojai (May 3, 2010)

Great!


----------



## traceya (Apr 26, 2010)

Great news for Noggin - praying he keeps improving and that you're getting some rest from all the worry - gotta look after you as well


----------



## Linjeakel (Mar 17, 2010)

That's great to hear - I hope he keeps on improving.


----------



## Andra (Nov 19, 2008)

Thanks for posting the positive update!  I was praying that his levels would be closer to normal.
Hugs to you and scratches to Noggin.


----------



## NogDog (May 1, 2009)

My main concern now is that his appetite seems reduced. Before the latest set-back I'd had him up to 4 cups of kibble a day in 4 meals, generally eaten right away. Now it's probably not more that 3 cups, as at most he'll eat about 1/2 a cup at one sitting (er...standing). So, picture me sitting on the kitchen floor next to his food bowl, grabbing 3 or 4 pieces of food at a time and holding them out for him to eat, as every dog knows that it tastes better out of a human's hand than it does out of a bowl. (And yes, I've tried other bowls, just in case.  )


----------



## CegAbq (Mar 17, 2009)

NogDog said:


> So, picture me sitting on the kitchen floor next to his food bowl, grabbing 3 or 4 pieces of food at a time and holding them out for him to eat, as every dog knows that it tastes better out of a human's hand than it does out of a bowl. (And yes, I've tried other bowls, just in case.  )


_That's quite a picture_ 

Keep that puppy happy & well!


----------



## Amyshojai (May 3, 2010)

How true...hand feeding (literally) does make a difference. Have you tried warming up the food? Just zapping it a bit in the microwave might help, since that tends to increase the aroma which is a big appetite boost for pets. Even if it's dry food, drizzle just a bit of warm water.


----------



## CegAbq (Mar 17, 2009)

Amyshojai said:


> drizzle just a bit of warm water.


Does he like some kind of oil? Butter, olive oil, cod liver oil? drizzling something like that & warming might entice him more.


----------



## NogDog (May 1, 2009)

Amyshojai said:


> How true...hand feeding (literally) does make a difference. Have you tried warming up the food? Just zapping it a bit in the microwave might help, since that tends to increase the aroma which is a big appetite boost for pets. Even if it's dry food, drizzle just a bit of warm water.


Thanks. That seemed to work well with his lunch: he ate it all in a minute or two.  However, we'll wait until a few more samples are in, as his appetite does seem to fluctuate, and I might just have caught him at a good time.



CegAbq said:


> Does he like some kind of oil? Butter, olive oil, cod liver oil? drizzling something like that & warming might entice him more.


I'll keep it in mind, but for now I want to avoid adding anything new to the diet if it can be avoided. If the warming isn't enough, though, I'll check with the vet to see if she thinks that's safe to try.


----------



## CegAbq (Mar 17, 2009)

Cobbie said:


> but with his big, sloppy tongue I'd have to mop the floor afterwards.


We *ALWAYS* have such a mess after our 2 golden retrievers take a drink. Water dribbles go everywhere


----------



## NogDog (May 1, 2009)

Amyshojai said:


> How true...hand feeding (literally) does make a difference. Have you tried warming up the food? Just zapping it a bit in the microwave might help, since that tends to increase the aroma which is a big appetite boost for pets. Even if it's dry food, drizzle just a bit of warm water.


Just wanted to let you know this has been working like magic for Noggin. Of course, he's probably getting spoiled now and I'll be stuck doing it for the rest of his life.


----------



## drenfrow (Jan 27, 2010)

And happy to do it every time you see him chowing down!


----------



## Amyshojai (May 3, 2010)

Yay!!! (doing Snoopy-Dance-O-Joy for Noggin's appetite!)


----------



## Annalog (Dec 28, 2008)

Very happy to hear that Amyshojai's tip is working like magic!


----------



## Andra (Nov 19, 2008)

Yay!!!!!!!!!
Glad to know that Noggin likes the hand-feeding. Good job NogDog!


----------



## NogDog (May 1, 2009)

In what seems to be my almost weekly update   , we saw the vet again today to check Noggin's blood proteins. Everything was back up where it should be, and his weight was up almost a full pound. We're cutting the steroid dosage in half, and will be going back the week after Thanksgiving to check it again. (We'd gone down to a quarter dosage when he started to regress and had to go back up to the original high dosage.) Noggin's spirits are good, and he got to meet some other pups and bark at a kitten, so he had a fun time. I still get a bit depressed when I see him having trouble climbing up the three steps to the back door stoop, when he used to just leap up there from the grass in one bound.


----------



## telracs (Jul 12, 2009)

We like weekly updates.  It's like the book bazaar board where you can only post every 7 days unless someone posts a question...


----------



## drenfrow (Jan 27, 2010)

So glad to hear Noggin's doing well and really glad he continues to enjoy trips to the vet.

I had a wonderful, amazingly athletic dog who went everywhere with me in the back of the truck.  When she got to where she couldn't jump in and out anymore, a friend made a ramp for her (I always thought I invented the dog ramp , although these days you can buy them easily).  She had been quite famous locally as a mountain biking dog (not riding one of course, but going on 20-30 mile rides; she would keep up and be off doing her own thing off trail, but when she got tired she would join in the pace line with the bikes.  So her later life fame was as the dog with her own truck ramp.  Anyway, I completely understand how hard it is to watch him age, but I think we feel worse for them then they do for themselves.  You have to take comfort in the fact that Noggin enjoys each day on its own, he doesn't sit around bemoaning his lost youth like the rest of us .  Oh, the lessons we can learn from our pets.


----------



## Amyshojai (May 3, 2010)

So glad for the good news! We really do learn a lot from our pets...and sometimes, even when it's not pleasant, it's a lesson that helps us in some way either now or in the future.


----------



## geoffthomas (Feb 27, 2009)

We are all pulling for Noggin.
Dog lovers can always empathize with each other.


----------



## NogDog (May 1, 2009)

Since I have not updated this in awhile....

We saw the vet again today, gave more blood, and had lots of nice ladies fussing over us (okay, over Noggin). All the blood levels were in the good range, though just a tad lower than last time, so for now we're staying on the same level of steroids. We'll be checking the blood proteins again in 2-3 weeks, and if still good, we may try reducing the dosage again.

All in all Noggin is eating well now -- I don't even have to warm his food any more. He seems to be very slowly gaining back a little muscle strength, but still has a long way to go.


----------



## drenfrow (Jan 27, 2010)

I'm so glad you posted.  I have been thinking about Noggin the last few days and was wondering how he was doing.  Glad to hear everything is going so well.


----------



## Amyshojai (May 3, 2010)

This is a great holiday message! thanks for the update.


----------



## Jane917 (Dec 29, 2009)

Thanks for the update. Have a happy Christmas, Noggin.


----------



## Linjeakel (Mar 17, 2010)

Glad to hear Noggin is OK - I hope you both have a great Christmas and let's hope the New Year brings better health all round. *scratches Noggin's tummy*


----------



## NogDog (May 1, 2009)

Oh, and to cap off Noggin's day, it was that time of month when he gets his heartworm pill ("Yum! Yum! Can I please have another?!") and an application of his flea/tick repellent ("Yuck...that stuff _stinks!_").


----------



## Amyshojai (May 3, 2010)

Magic says, "Ditto on both!"


----------



## caseyf6 (Mar 28, 2010)

I'm glad to see an update!  Even more glad that it's so positive and that he seems to be doing better, overall.


----------



## vg (Oct 28, 2008)

I just read this thread - I'm so glad things are looking up for Noggin


----------



## geoffthomas (Feb 27, 2009)

It is good that Noggin is doing well.
Merry Christmas to all of you and especially NogDog and Noggin.

Just sayin.....


----------



## NogDog (May 1, 2009)

Noggin says, "Back at you, Geoff."

OK, actually, he said something like, "*Chomp* *lick* *snort*...*sigh*," but I'm pretty sure that's how it translates.


----------



## NogDog (May 1, 2009)

Cobbie said:


> NogDog, I thought of you yesterday when I was hand feeding my dog. He had a couple of surgeries recently, developed skin irritation from the bandage wrap and lost his appetite. A few pieces of warm tenderloin helped the eating process.


Awww...I hope he recovers quickly.


----------



## NogDog (May 1, 2009)

Just another update and a photo.

Saw the vet again Friday, blood proteins were about the same and the albumen level just a tad depressed, so we're staying on the current steroid dosage for now.

Sometimes when Noggin lies down on his bed, he kind of misses the mark. Since standing up is such a chore these days, he just tends to stay where he lands.


----------



## Amyshojai (May 3, 2010)

I tend to stay where I land, too.   Lovely picture. Glad he's holding his own.


----------



## Scheherazade (Apr 11, 2009)

NogDog said:


> Sometimes when Noggin lies down on his bed, he kind of misses the mark. Since standing up is such a chore these days, he just tends to stay where he lands.


Sometimes I think dogs just like it. One of my dogs is almost always halfway on and off her pillow and when she's peeved she'll go sit her butt right on the very corner of the pillow and sit straight and proud so we can tell she's been insulted by something we did. Our dogs are odd though. The boy dog will lie down with his head on just about anything including rocks. Glad to see Noggin is still doing well!


----------



## drenfrow (Jan 27, 2010)

That's a sweet picture.  Glad to hear he's holding steady.


----------



## 908tracy (Dec 15, 2009)

Yay Noggin'!!! What a handsome boy he is.


----------



## geoffthomas (Feb 27, 2009)

Hey our dogs are important to us.
And if they want to lay half off their beds, well then it is just fine.
In fact it is exactly the place they ought to lay down.
Hope Noggin and you have a lot more years together.

Just sayin.....


----------



## sheltiemom (Dec 28, 2008)

Great picture!  I thought mine was the only one who sleeps with his head hanging off his bed.

Thanks for the update!


----------



## 908tracy (Dec 15, 2009)

Speaking of how dogs sleep, my (8 mos old boxer male) dog falls asleep with his upper body across the couch (preferably on one of his persons laps) with his hind end towards the floor, but his feet not even touching. It's hysterical! I will have to try to get a picture of it for you all...


----------



## CegAbq (Mar 17, 2009)

My 2 golden retrievers seem to quite purposefully lay on fluffy beds with their heads hanging off onto the cold hard tile floor - go figure.


----------



## Annalog (Dec 28, 2008)

NogDog said:


> Just another update and a photo.
> 
> Saw the vet again Friday, blood proteins were about the same and the albumen level just a tad depressed, so we're staying on the current steroid dosage for now.
> 
> Sometimes when Noggin lies down on his bed, he kind of misses the mark. Since standing up is such a chore these days, he just tends to stay where he lands.


Glad to hear how Noggin is doing. Love the photo!


----------



## anguabell (Jan 9, 2011)

I just found this threat - what a gorgeous picture. I am very glad he is getting better. We had a scottie for many years, he traveled with us to quite a few countries, providing a great deal of amusement to everyone around. We were devasted when we lost him.
My best healing vibes and wishes to Noggin! He is lovely.


----------



## The Hooded Claw (Oct 12, 2009)

Glad he's recuperating, albeit slowly. Could you take him in for a tooth cleaning and some mouthwash next time? That breath is really strong! <hee hee>


----------



## NogDog (May 1, 2009)

The Hooded Claw said:


> Glad he's recuperating, albeit slowly. Could you take him in for a tooth cleaning and some mouthwash next time? That breath is really strong! <hee hee>


Unfortunately, I'd be inclined to call it more or less "stabilized" than I would "recuperating". So far there is no indication that he is regaining any of the lost muscle mass.


----------



## NogDog (May 1, 2009)

I think Noggin's steroids are starting to affect him emotionally/psychologically: he's being a bit of a nuisance, groaning, sighing, whining, poking me with his nose for attention. Guess I'll call the vet tomorrow and see if she wants to see him soon in case it's something physical -- I don't think there's any alternative medication for him.


----------



## Susan in VA (Apr 3, 2009)

NogDog said:


> he's being a bit of a nuisance, groaning, sighing, whining,


Sounds pretty normal for middle age.


----------



## NogDog (May 1, 2009)

Yet another trip to visit all of Noggin's girl friends at the animal hospital.

Short story: Things are about the same.

Long story: Blood protein levels holding steady, albumen level still a bit low but slightly better than last time, muscle mass still too low. For now we'll be keeping him on the same steroid dosage, with the idea that it will (a) keep him alive and (b) keep his quality of life reasonable, though probably sacrificing life span in the long term. We're also putting him back on an antibiotic he tried late last year when things relapsed, in order to see if that helps control the intestinal flora and maybe aid the processing of his food. Noggin, of course, takes it all of this like the good trooper he is.

PS: I paid the vet a compliment, as from the info on their web site I discovered last week that she is actually older than I am, while I had always assumed she was several years younger. It must have worked, as she threw in the steroid refill for free.


----------



## drenfrow (Jan 27, 2010)

Clearly, you and Noggin are _both_ charmers! I wish there were better news but I'm glad Noggin still seems to be in good (all things considered) spirits. Sending good thoughts your way.


----------



## sheltiemom (Dec 28, 2008)

Flattery will get you anything!  At least Noggin is holding steady and he does get to see his friends.


----------



## Andra (Nov 19, 2008)

Thanks for the update.  I'm glad to hear that Noggin is holding his own.  You are a good dad to look out for him so well.


----------



## Amyshojai (May 3, 2010)

Thanks for the update. Keeping paws crossed NogDog maintains and doesn't lose ground...


----------



## NogDog (May 1, 2009)

Saw the vet again today for the usual: blood tests and a nail-clipping. The tests showed the protein and albumen levels still hovering around the lower end of the normal range. He's been getting weaker, to the point where maybe a couple times a day I have to help him to stand up when it's time to get up for a meal or such. The vet said the only way he would probably ever regain any strength would be to go off of the steroids, but that would in turn probably be fatal. So for now we're going to maintain the current dosage, rather than experiment with reducing his dosage again -- which would be to the level where he started to relapse late last year -- and I agreed that this would be a lousy time in my life to try any such experiments.

For as weak as he his, he still managed to put up a respectable struggle as she trimmed his nails.


----------



## Alle Meine Entchen (Dec 6, 2009)

NogDog said:


> For as weak as he his, he still managed to put up a respectable struggle as she trimmed his nails.


Don't they always? Trimming the nails of our chinese pug (she's itty bitty as far as pugs are concerned) takes 2 people

Glad Noggin is hanging in there.


----------



## NogDog (May 1, 2009)

Alle Meine Entchen said:


> Don't they always? Trimming the nails of our chinese pug (she's itty bitty as far as pugs are concerned) takes 2 people
> 
> Glad Noggin is hanging in there.


Oh yeah: an assistant held Noggin while the vet clipped, and I provided moral support for all.


----------



## Amyshojai (May 3, 2010)

Magical-dawg makes me "pay" him a treat for every nail trimmed. 

Glad Nog-dog is maintaining.


----------



## Andra (Nov 19, 2008)

Hang in there Noggin and NogDog!!
Sending hugs, prayers and healing energy to you both!
My kitties say Hi too.


----------



## drenfrow (Jan 27, 2010)

I'm sorry to hear that Noggin's getting weaker.  What a lucky dog to have you there to help him!  Y'all hang in there and enjoy each other.  I love the fact that Noggin still doesn't want to get his nails clipped.  Smart dog.


----------



## NogDog (May 1, 2009)

Saw the vet again today. Noggin's weight is at an all-time low (at least for the 10+ years he's lived with me. All the blood tests were good, though, so we're going to try cutting his steroid dosage in half and see how he copes with that. The steroids are a mixed blessing sort of thing, as they helped keep him alive by maintaining the necessary blood protein levels to maintain the the blood vessel walls, but they also contribute to the muscle mass loss (counter-intuitive to the stuff in the news about athletes and steroids). So we'll see how that goes, and get his blood tested in another 10 days or so. The doctor indicated that it's unlikely he'll ever recover the lost muscle mass again, or at best just a bit of it; so all we're really hoping for is to maintain him at or slightly above his current condition for as long as he seems comfortable with his life.

Noggin says thanks for all the virtual ear rubs, but he'd also like some virtual lower back scratches (or as I call them, butt rubs -- but that sounds so crude).


----------



## geoffthomas (Feb 27, 2009)

I believe all dogs like their "lower backs" scratched - kinda hard for them to reach.
And I am happy to send along some virtual scratches for him.
My Rascal wants to know what took me so long to be helpful.

Just sayin.....


----------



## drenfrow (Jan 27, 2010)

Lower lumbar vertebral stimulation exercises (or butt rubs as we call them in my house too ) are the favorite of Lucy (pictured in my avatar) so I'm an expert.  Get ready to wiggle that rump Noggin, scratches are coming your way.


----------



## Annalog (Dec 28, 2008)

Sending lower back scratches (butt rubs) gor Noggin as well as some virtual hugs.


----------



## caseyf6 (Mar 28, 2010)

Cats like those, too.  lol      Glad the news was at least hesitantly good-- hope the new dosage agrees with him!


----------



## Amyshojai (May 3, 2010)

Yep, for cats I call it "elevator butt." The Magical-Dawg adores having a human scratch his ass-ets.

My best to Nog-Dawg.

amy


----------



## CegAbq (Mar 17, 2009)

Sending lots of rubs & scratches throughout the body & wishes for best possible health to Nog-Dog.


----------



## MichelleR (Feb 21, 2009)

Most dogs love the butt scritches and few can reach the spot on their own. Unfair! Sending some Grade-A ones!


----------



## Val2 (Mar 9, 2011)

Hi there
I hope you find out what is wrong with him, it is horrible when pets are ill.


----------



## loonlover (Jul 4, 2009)

Sending scratches for Noggin and hugs for you, NogDog.


----------



## 908tracy (Dec 15, 2009)

Butt scratches for Noggin and (((hugs))) for you Nog Dog!!


----------



## NogDog (May 1, 2009)

Wow...18 pages in this thread now.  

We're back from another vet visit. Blood protein levels remained good at the reduced steroid dosage, which is good news since they crashed the previous time we tried stepping down this low. We're going to stay at this level for a couple more weeks, check the levels again, and if still good cut it in half again. In the meantime we're going to add some over-the-counter dietary supplements to see if we can get him eating better.

I still get disheartened whenever I have to help him stand up, which can be several times a day now, or when he staggers or falls while trying to (very slowly) climb up the 3 steps to the back door when coming back inside. (A year ago he would just jump up onto the stoop, bypassing those steps.) But he still seems sharp mentally, though he spends 99% of his time either sleeping or just lying on his "bed".


----------



## geoffthomas (Feb 27, 2009)

Thanks for the update, NogDog.
Give Noggin an ear scratch for all of us.
There are 18 pages because we care about him ....and you.

Just sayin.....


----------



## MichelleR (Feb 21, 2009)

geoffthomas said:


> Thanks for the update, NogDog.
> Give Noggin an ear scratch for all of us.
> There are 18 pages because we care about him ....and you.
> 
> Just sayin.....


::Nods::


----------



## drenfrow (Jan 27, 2010)

geoffthomas said:


> Give Noggin an ear scratch for all of us.
> There are 18 pages because we care about him ....and you.


Geoff said it well...

Hang in there; we are here for you.


----------



## drenee (Nov 11, 2008)

Thank you for the update, Nog.  Thinking of you.
deb


----------



## MariaESchneider (Aug 1, 2009)

Woof, woof!


----------



## Susan in VA (Apr 3, 2009)

Great that the reduced steroid dosage is working!  Keeping our paws crossed for more good news.


----------



## crebel (Jan 15, 2009)

geoffthomas said:


> Thanks for the update, NogDog.
> Give Noggin an ear scratch for all of us.
> There are 18 pages because we care about him ....and you.
> 
> Just sayin.....


Yep, that is the reason. Hugs for you, ear scratches for Noggin.


----------



## Annalog (Dec 28, 2008)

Hugs for you and lower back scratches for Noggin.


----------



## caseyf6 (Mar 28, 2010)

geoffthomas said:


> Thanks for the update, NogDog.
> Give Noggin an ear scratch for all of us.
> There are 18 pages because we care about him ....and you.
> 
> Just sayin.....


Definitely.


----------



## Jane917 (Dec 29, 2009)

caseyf6 said:


> Definitely.


Me too!


----------



## Betsy the Quilter (Oct 27, 2008)

Hug Noggin and pat yourself on the head!  Wait, I think I got that backwards.....   Thinking of you both...

Betsy


----------



## Tripp (May 28, 2009)

geoffthomas said:


> Thanks for the update, NogDog.
> Give Noggin an ear scratch for all of us.
> There are 18 pages because we care about him ....and you.
> 
> Just sayin.....


I totally agree with Geoff. And as far as I am concerned, Noggin is the unofficial KB mascot. {{{{Noggin and NogDog}}}}


----------



## sheltiemom (Dec 28, 2008)

Thanks for the update.  I hope Noggin felt well enough to flirt with everyone at the vet's office.


----------



## Andra (Nov 19, 2008)

geoffthomas said:


> Thanks for the update, NogDog.
> Give Noggin an ear scratch for all of us.
> There are 18 pages because we care about him ....and you.
> 
> Just sayin.....


Geoff always says things so eloquently - and he's definitely correct!

Hugs to you and Noggin too (and scratches - lots of scratches for Noggin).


----------



## Margaret (Jan 1, 2010)

Tripp said:


> I totally agree with Geoff. And as far as I am concerned, Noggin is the unofficial KB mascot. {{{{Noggin and NogDog}}}}


I agree! I wish you both the best.


----------



## NogDog (May 1, 2009)

Noggin had a seizure earlier this evening. We have an appointment to see the vet tomorrow. I'm a wreck. He's resting quietly now.


----------



## Jeff (Oct 28, 2008)

NogDog said:


> Noggin had a seizure earlier this evening. We have an appointment to see the vet tomorrow. I'm a wreck. He's resting quietly now.


Sorry. Hope the vet can provide some help.


----------



## loonlover (Jul 4, 2009)

Sending hugs your way. I'll be thinking of you tonight and tomorrow.  Hope you are able to get some sleep.


----------



## caseyf6 (Mar 28, 2010)

I don't know if you'll be able to sleep, but I hope you will...big hugs and many prayers.


----------



## Andra (Nov 19, 2008)

Prayers and Hugs to you and Noggin.


----------



## geoffthomas (Feb 27, 2009)

Oh my goodness.
I am sooo sorry that he is feeling bad.
Praying that the vet can find a fix.

Just sayin.....


----------



## Betsy the Quilter (Oct 27, 2008)

Thinking of you both!

Betsy


----------



## Jane917 (Dec 29, 2009)

Hoping for the best!


----------



## Susan in VA (Apr 3, 2009)

Hugs to both of you.  Hope you can get some sleep, and good luck at the vet's!!


----------



## sheltiemom (Dec 28, 2008)

I hope it goes well at the vets tomorrow.  Get some rest tonight!


----------



## crebel (Jan 15, 2009)

Aw, NogDog, I'm am sorry that things are getting more difficult for Noggin.  I will be thinking of you both tonight and in the morning.  Hugs.


----------



## Margaret (Jan 1, 2010)

Wishes and prayers that the vet can help Noggin.


----------



## drenfrow (Jan 27, 2010)

I'm thinking of you and Noggin and hoping for the best.  I hope you were able to get some rest last night.


----------



## ◄ Jess ► (Apr 21, 2010)

Poor Noggin.  I just found out yesterday that my dog has lung cancer. I just hope I can find a job and be able to go home to see her before they have to put her down (she's back with my mom in Oregon). Hugs for you and Noggin.


----------



## Sienna_98 (Jan 26, 2009)

Seizures are very scary to watch.  Hugs to you both and good luck at the vet!


----------



## Tippy (Dec 8, 2008)

Jessica and Nog, I am sorry about your dogs.  Pets are like our own children.  Nog, I trust your visit to the vet will turn up positive news.  Jessica, blessings to you.  My heart is with you both.


----------



## NogDog (May 1, 2009)

Jessica Billings said:


> Poor Noggin.  I just found out yesterday that my dog has lung cancer. I just hope I can find a job and be able to go home to see her before they have to put her down (she's back with my mom in Oregon). Hugs for you and Noggin.


So sorry. I hope you can get home soon and see your pup.


----------



## Annalog (Dec 28, 2008)

Thinking of you, NogDog and Noggin, and hoping the vet can help. Hugs and lower back scratches.

Jessica, that is sad news to hear.  Sending hugs to you.


----------



## Linjeakel (Mar 17, 2010)

Poor old Noggin the Nog, I hope he wasn't too distressed when it happened. And poor old NogDog too, those seizures are horrble things to witness. Sending happy and positive thoughts your way.


----------



## caseyf6 (Mar 28, 2010)

More hugs this morning.


----------



## SongbirdVB (Nov 18, 2008)

Prayers and hugs for both you and Noggin.  I hope all goes/went well at the vet today.


----------



## MichelleR (Feb 21, 2009)

Unfortunately, Noggin didn't make it home.

http://www.kboards.com/index.php/topic,63175.0.html


----------



## SongbirdVB (Nov 18, 2008)

Thank you.  I hadn't seen this thread until this morning and spent the day reading it.  As soon as I posted my earlier message I saw the new thread.   Noggin will be missed by a lot of people.  I could tell how much the KB family cared for him.


----------

